# CanJam NYC 2022 (February 26-27, 2022)



## third_eye (Feb 14, 2022)

*CanJam NYC 2022 returns to the Big Apple! Join us at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square for North America's biggest headphone audio show! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to subscribe to the thread for updates!

CanJam NYC 2022*
New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square
1535 Broadway
New York, NY 10036
USA

*Saturday, February 26, 2022*
10am to 6pm

*Sunday, February 27, 2022*
10am to 5pm

*Show Tickets* (Click here to purchase)
Weekend - $30
One Day - $20

*Travel*
Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, its central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $264/night. Click here to make your room reservations.

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.

*COVID-19 Guidelines*
Our guidelines will require all CanJam NYC 2022 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of vaccination in order to attend CanJam NYC. This is in compliance with an Executive Order issued by the Mayor of New York City which went into effect on August 16, 2021. The New York Marriott Marquis has implemented a procedure where hotel staff will be checking CanJam attendees' proof of vaccination on the 3rd floor, and issuing bracelets upon completion of the check. CanJam attendees will then proceed to the 6th floor to check in at the CanJam NYC Registration Desk. 

_Proof of vaccination (with a valid form of identification) means proof of receipt of at least two doses of a COVID-19 vaccine authorized for emergency use or licensed for use by the US Food and Drug Administration or the World Health Organization with the exception of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine which requires only one dose. Such proof may be established by one of the following:_

_A CDC COVID-19 Vaccination Record Card or an official immunization record from the jurisdiction, state, or country where the vaccine was administered or a digital or physical photo of such a card or record, reflecting the person’s name, vaccine brand, and date administered_
_A New York City COVID Safe Pass_
_A New York State Excelsior Pass_
Additionally, the following steps will be taken to enhance the safety of CanJam NYC 2022 attendees, exhibitors, and staff:

We will create more space at the Registration Desk and during the check in process.
We will create more space between booths, along with wider aisles, to reduce congestion and facilitate social distancing.
Hand sanitizers will be placed on every exhibitor table and at the Registration Desk.
As is standard practice for large indoor events during COVID-19, we will be requiring all attendees, exhibitors, and staff to review and sign an event liability waiver before entering CanJam NYC 2022. The waiver will be sent in advance to all ticket holder email addresses, and CanJam NYC attendees can either bring the signed waiver with them, or they can pick up and sign the waiver at the Registration Desk upon check-in at CanJam NYC 2022.

For more information, please visit NYC Health's Key to NYC page here. We will continue to monitor and comply with all applicable laws and regulations from the CDC, the State of New York, and the New York Health Department and will update our guidelines as necessary.

*We are grateful for the ability to be hosting CanJam events again, and we look forward to welcoming you back, and once again seeing all of you, live, and in person!*


----------



## third_eye (Feb 22, 2022)

Cardas Audio
Headphones.com
Headphone.guru
Qobuz
Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity





64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Ambient Acoustics
Aroma Audio
ampsandsound
Atlas Cables
Audeze
Audio46
Bloom Audio
Cardas Audio
Cayin
CEntrance
Chord Electronics
DALI
Dan Clark Audio
dCS
Dekoni Audio
DITA
DUNU
EarMen
Effect Audio
Eksonic
Eletech
Elysian Acoustic Labs
Empire Ears
FAudio
Ferrum Audio
Final Audio
FiR Audio
grellaudio
Headamp Audio Electronics
HEDD
HiBy
Hifiman
iFi audio
InEar
Jerry Harvey Audio
Jomo Audio
Linsoul Audio
Lotoo
Luxury Precision
Metal Magic Research
Meze Audio
Musicteck
Mytek Audio
Noble Audio
Oriolus
PSB Speakers
PWAudio
qdc
Rupert Neve Designs
SendyAudio
Shanling
Softears
Soundcore
ThieAudio
Unique Melody
Vision Ears
Woo Audio


----------



## third_eye (Jan 31, 2022)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam NYC 2022 T-Shirts are $30* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on February, September 27. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam NYC 2022 is *Friday, February 11, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam NYC 2022 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## third_eye (Feb 25, 2022)

ampsandsound10% of all productsAtlas Cables10% off Atlas CablesAudio 46Visit booth for a selection of 20% show specialsCEntrance20% off of HiFI-M8 and Ampersand at the showDUNUZEN PRO: Retail $899.99 -----> $720 (~20% off)FALCON PRO: Retail $219.99 -----> $175 (~20% off)EST 112: Retail $489.99 -----> $369 (~25% off)TITAN S: Retail $79.99 -----> $60 (~25% off)DUW-03: Retail $199.99 -----> $160 (~20% off)HULK PRO: Retail $359.99 -----> $270 (~25% off)Ferrum Audio10% off Ferrum AudiogrellaudioVisit booth for a chance to win one of (3) TWS1x prizes.InEarVisit booth to enter a drawing to win a PP8 Custom in matte black with IE laster engraving.LInsoul AudioVisit booth to get a $30 discount voucher for the LINSOUL websiteMetal Magic Research15% off for CIEMs and UIEMsMeze AudioCanJam NYC 2022 Show Special 2/25-2/28 Get a free upgrade cable of your choice with every Empyrean purchase from an authorized Meze Audio US dealer! Contact your local store for details.Mytek AudioVisit booth for a selection of show specials.Noble Audio20% off all IEMs and TWSVanaVisit the Vana booth for a chance to win: (1) Zeno headphone upgrade cable, 2m length, by Atlas Cables of Scotland, configured for the winner’s headphones & amp. Retail value ~ $510 (single) / $625 (balanced)


----------



## warrenpchi

*Winter Garden and Music Box rooms*

The past few years have seen phenomenal growth in high-end personal audio -- with the number of new product options being eclipsed only by the number of newcomers to the hobby.

To properly welcome everybody that is new to the hobby, we have prepared a series of highly-instructional "101" seminars, suitable for beginners and veterans alike. These seminars - lead by some of the most exceptional experts in personal audio - will establish a foundational knowledge base, expand understanding, shatter myths, and help you choose the gear that is best for you (often through personal Q&A sessions with our instructors).

Please note that we've scheduled most of the highly-instructional "101" seminars to take place as early as possible, with the majority of them on Saturday. It is our hope that you'll be able attend them earlier on in the show, then immediately use what you've learned to help you audition and evaluate the gear out on the show floor.

It’s just like Head-Fi, only live and in real time.


*Headphones 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
11:00a - 12:00p_

Simple in theory, headphones can be extraordinarily complicated electroacoustic devices.  Join us for a clear overview of various driver designs (dynamic, planar magnetic, electrostatic, etc.).  Learn about basic acoustics, frequency response, impedance, sensitivity, and more.  And most importantly, discover how to choose the headphone that best suits your needs.

*Instructor:*  Everett Manns, _Community Manager, Grell Audio_


*Headphones 201*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
12:00p - 1:00pm_

Take your understanding of high-performance headphone audio to the next level, by taking a step back to see a bigger picture.  Explore more advanced acoustical concepts - including pinna interaction, individual ear geometries, and acoustic impedances - all of which can contribute to both perceived and actual differences in what you hear.

*Instructor:*  Axel Grell, _Founder & CEO, Grell Audio_


*Amplification 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
2:00p - 3:00p_

What amp will best drive your headphone(s) of choice?  Should you opt for tubes or solid state?  Learn the basics of amplification including gain, topology, and classification.  Understand how power output, voltage, current, output impedance, damping factor, and distortion will factor into your decisions - and what an amplifier's specifications can and cannot tell you about its performance.

*Instructor:*  Justin Weber, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, ampsandsound_


*Digital Audio 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
3:00p - 4:00p_

Join us for a clear and concise introduction to digital audio, as well as the DACs (Digital-to-Analog Converters) needed to enjoy it.  Learn all about various DAC topologies (Delta-sigma, R-2R, etc.), clocks, filters, jitter, ringing, whether DAC chips really do have a house sound, and much more - so that you can evaluate which DAC might be best for you.

*Instructor:*  Michael Goodman, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, CEntrance_


*Streaming 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
4:00p - 5:00p_

Streaming is arguably the most convenient method of audio delivery today.  Learn about various streaming services and their features:  music selection, audio quality, artist payout, and more.  Then discover which streaming configuration (apps, connect, dedicated streaming hardware, etc.) is best for your needs.  And finally, to Roon or not to Roon?

*Instructor:*  David Solomon, _VP Business Development, Chief Hi-Res Music Evangelist, Qobuz USA_


*Measurements 101*
_Sunday, February 27th, 2022
12:00p - 1:00p_

Gain foundational knowledge in how to read and interpret headphone measurements.  Learn what measurements can - and what they cannot - tell us about how headphones will sound.  If your purchasing decisions are based upon measurements, either in whole or in part, this may be the most important seminar you’ll attend the entire weekend.

*Instructor:*  Dan Clark, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, Dan Clark Audio_


*Special Presentation:  Chord Electronics’ Mojo 2*
_Sunday, February 27th, 2022
2:00p - 3:00p_

Seven years after the debut of its predecessor, Chord’s long-awaited Mojo 2 portable DAC/amp is finally here.  Come join Rob Watts of Chord Electronics for a fascinating recounting of its development over the years, and a comprehensive overview of the Mojo 2’s groundbreaking features, including:  UHD DSP (a fully transparent and lossless digital tone control); enhanced menu options featuring an additional control sphere for crossfeed/mute/lock settings; intelligent FPGA-based battery management and charging; and of course more taps.

*Special Guest:*  Rob Watts, _Chord Electronics_


*Special Presentation:  Modern Measurement Techniques for Headphones, DACs and Related Audio Devices*
_Sunday, February 27th, 2022
3:00p - 4:00p_

Since the introduction of the Hewlett-Packard 200A audio oscillator in 1939, sine waves have been the primary test signal to characterize performance of audio products.  With many of today’s audio products incorporating non-linear signal processing, such as noise-cancelling headphones or voice-processing devices, sinewave-based testing methods either do not work or yield test results that are incorrect, especially when characterizing distortion.  This seminar will focus on test techniques that incorporate test signals and analysis methods using speech and music-like signals as well as actual speech and music.  This seminar is intended for anyone involved in product design or are interested in learning more about how today’s audio products should be tested to better characterize audio quality.

*Special Guest:*  Dan Foley, _Audio Precision_


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I had such a great time at CanJam Socal that I've got to do it again in New York.   Give me a badge.

I guess there is no show rate for the Marriott Marquis?


----------



## bozebuttons

IN


----------



## nycdoi

finally!


----------



## Niyologist

Yup. I'm going for that.


----------



## Sifo

The Sunday is my birthday! Sad we had to skip the last one, looking forward to attending this one.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Sifo said:


> The Sunday is my birthday! Sad we had to skip the last one, looking forward to attending this one.


Great.   Just in time to empty your bank account for your own birthday presents.


----------



## hifixman

Yes yes yes


----------



## twister6

Haven't missed a single one yet!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I had such a great time at CanJam Socal that I've got to do it again in New York.   Give me a badge.



lol, I don't think the badge is ready yet. 



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I guess there is no show rate for the Marriott Marquis?



https://book.passkey.com/event/50252464/owner/1322/home 


bozebuttons said:


> IN





Niyologist said:


> Yup. I'm going for that.



Been too long! 🥰



twister6 said:


> Haven't missed a single one yet!!!



Me too! 👊


----------



## Alien HP

What is the event like? Are there any videos from the previous events? Will I be able to go around with my DAP and audition any headphones I like? Will there be long lines with audition time limits?


----------



## third_eye

kgbalien said:


> What is the event like? Are there any videos from the previous events? Will I be able to go around with my DAP and audition any headphones I like? Will there be long lines with audition time limits?



Here's a video from the last CanJam NYC in 2020.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

warrenpchi said:


> https://book.passkey.com/event/50252464/owner/1322/home


The conference rate is $264.   The rate in my Marriott Bonvoy account is $257.   I was hoping the conference planners could get a smoking great deal like we did in Irvine.  I guess not.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> The rate in my Marriott Bonvoy account is $257.


----------



## willywill

Who knew a few week later everything thing will change, NY was the last CanJam before the lock down but anyway I will be there again this year.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Hopefully both the "Sponsors" and "Exhibitors" lists will continue to grow since at the moment there are several of the usual suspects missing in action, e.g. Beyerdynamic, Benchmark, Mytek, Warwick Acoustics to name but a few.


----------



## dirtrat

Does AXPONA have a good representation of headphones and Headphone amplifiers compared to CanJam? I know CamJam will be better but will AXPONA be good enough? I'm already booked for AXPONA in April 2022, although they have cancelled on me 2-3 times now and could cancel again. I've been to Rocky Mountain (Denver) twice and several of THE Shows down in Southern California over the years but never AXPONA. I'm not too thrilled about going to New York in February although I'm more confident about that show not being cancelled compared to AXPONA. I'm looking to replace my Headphones, amp. DAC and Streamer.

Just booked a room for 3 nights. That's going to be a rough couple of weeks. I get back from a trip from Playa Del Carmen, Mexico for 9 days on Feb 19th. Booked through Chase travel so no penalty for canceling up to 3 days prior for CanJam. Looking forward to meeting some of you that will be going. Very excited!


----------



## buke9

OK they have worn me down . I would hate to miss another CanJam over the moronic mask mandate and Yes this is the last time I will say anything about it .
Flight and room are booked.


----------



## PointyFox

No ZMF or Stax?


----------



## third_eye

PointyFox said:


> No ZMF or Stax?



This is the current exhibitor list with 3 months to go. We'll continue to update the list as more exhibitors join the show.


----------



## dirtrat

I had a question regarding Canjam since I've never been before. Can I bring my own music on my phone or a USB stick when evaluating headphones? Are the dealers accommodating for this request?


----------



## Armament

dirtrat said:


> I had a question regarding Canjam since I've never been before. Can I bring my own music on my phone or a USB stick when evaluating headphones? Are the dealers accommodating for this request?


I'm curious about this too. I want to attend for the first time next year.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

dirtrat said:


> I had a question regarding Canjam since I've never been before. Can I bring my own music on my phone or a USB stick when evaluating headphones? Are the dealers accommodating for this request?





Armament said:


> I'm curious about this too. I want to attend for the first time next year.




Generally, folks will have DAPs. Some distributors may have Bluetooth sources, but plan on always bringing a backup option or two for yourself.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

dirtrat said:


> I had a question regarding Canjam since I've never been before. Can I bring my own music on my phone or a USB stick when evaluating headphones? Are the dealers accommodating for this request?





Armament said:


> I'm curious about this too. I want to attend for the first time next year.


Many of the vendors have set ups that use some type of music streaming (Roon, Tidal, Qobuz, etc.) so you can usually find the right music but you can bring your own music as well.

I also recommend bringing a small backpack for all the goodies and brochures you are sure to collect.


----------



## Sifo

Sifo said:


> The Sunday is my birthday! Sad we had to skip the last one, looking forward to attending this one.



Flight and hotel officially booked


----------



## nycdoi

is there a limit for number of attendees? a lot of events these days impose a limit. my friends are still working out their schedules and they plan to purchase tickets at a later date.


----------



## dirtrat

i


nycdoi said:


> is there a limit for number of attendees? a lot of events these days impose a limit. my friends are still working out their schedules and they plan to purchase tickets at a later date.



Good question! I've already booked my flight and Hotel but not my show ticket. My guess is it's not refundable. I've already been through this with various other shows with cancelations due to COVID. My Flight and hotel are completely refundable 3 days prior to the event. I guess $30 isn't a huge loss though.


----------



## third_eye

nycdoi said:


> is there a limit for number of attendees? a lot of events these days impose a limit. my friends are still working out their schedules and they plan to purchase tickets at a later date.





dirtrat said:


> Good question! I've already booked my flight and Hotel but not my show ticket. My guess is it's not refundable. I've already been through this with various other shows with cancelations due to COVID. My Flight and hotel are completely refundable 3 days prior to the event. I guess $30 isn't a huge loss though.



There is no general cap on attendees at CanJam, and tickets can also be purchased on the day of the event or at the show itself. For those that have pre-purchased tickets and are unable to attend for any reason, we’re able to handle refunds via PM to me, or via email to ethan@canjam.org


----------



## dirtrat

third_eye said:


> There is no general cap on attendees at CanJam, and tickets can also be purchased on the day of the event or at the show itself. For those that have pre-purchased tickets and are unable to attend for any reason, we’re able to handle refunds via PM to me, or via email to ethan@canjam.org



Thanks for clarifying. Just purchased my ticket.


----------



## third_eye

Final Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Empire Ears added to exhibitor list!


----------



## szore (Dec 4, 2021)

Can't wait!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Qobuz as a Show Sponsor and Official Streaming Provider of CanJam NYC 2022!


----------



## ESL-1

bozebuttons said:


> IN


As Tom so clearly states for himself, I will definitely be there along with Joseph69.

Looking forward to seeing everyone.
😎👍
Joe G


----------



## galileaux

So excited - this will be my first CanJam! Looking forward to meeting some folks from the community as well as trying the gear!


----------



## qboogie

Woohoo! I am pumped for this. 

My wife asked me what I wanted for the holidays. I told her, "Half of the forgiveness now. The other half for my birthday in March."

Right on time


----------



## twister6 (Dec 4, 2021)

qboogie said:


> Woohoo! I am pumped for this.
> 
> My wife asked me what I wanted for the holidays. I told her, "Half of the forgiveness now. The other half for my birthday in March."
> 
> Right on time



You mean, half of the forgiveness in advance and the other half for your birthday after she is going to see how much money you spent during/after CanJam show? 

My wife asked me if she can come along, and we settled on her having girls day/night out going to any Broadway show with our daughter, while I'm going to be testing and taking pictures for my annual CanJam show report


----------



## qboogie

twister6 said:


> You mean, half of the forgiveness in advance and the other half for your birthday after she is going to see who much money you spent during/after CanJam show?
> 
> My wife asked me if she can come along, and we settled on her having girls day/night out going to any Broadway show with our daughter, while I'm going to be testing and taking pictures for my annual CanJam show report


Bingo.


----------



## cadgers

Only Can Jam can make me miss the Elden Ring launch.


----------



## chrisnyc75

cadgers said:


> Only Can Jam can make me miss the Elden Ring launch.


I might have the opportunity to go to Rio for Carnaval, and even so I'm thinking "dammit, that means I'll miss Can Jam" lol


----------



## mrconfuse

this will be my first time at CanJam, do they sell anything or are they just there to show their upcoming gear?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS (Dec 5, 2021)

So you are telling me I need to be vaccinated in order to attend? Am I reading that correctly? Because if so that is messed up.


----------



## whirlwind

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> So you are telling me I need to be vaccinated in other to attend? Am I reading that correctly? Because if so that is messed up.



Looks that way...I have attended many concerts over the last few months and many have this as a requirement.


----------



## med666

mrconfuse said:


> PeteSTRADAMUS said:
> 
> 
> > So you are telling me I need to be vaccinated in order to attend? Am I reading that correctly? Because if so that is messed up.



I fail to see how this is messed up, unless you’re being facetious.


----------



## third_eye

PeteSTRADAMUS said:


> So you are telling me I need to be vaccinated in order to attend? Am I reading that correctly? Because if so that is messed up.





whirlwind said:


> Looks that way...I have attended many concerts over the last few months and many have this as a requirement.





med666 said:


> I fail to see how this is messed up, unless you’re being facetious.



Guys, let's please keep the thread on the topic of CanJam. We're thrilled to be able to do the NYC show again, and look forward to seeing everyone in February!


----------



## emusic13

Is it really vaccinated only or will 72hr negative covid test suffice like the one in LA?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

emusic13 said:


> Is it really vaccinated only or will 72hr negative covid test suffice like the one in LA?


If that is the case I'm good doing that. I really don't want to miss this show.


----------



## third_eye

emusic13 said:


> Is it really vaccinated only or will 72hr negative covid test suffice like the one in LA?



In NYC, a negative test will not suffice for the *Key to NYC* policy for indoor activities that is currently in place. To reiterate from the top post:

_Proof of vaccination (with a valid form of identification) *means proof of receipt of at least two doses of a COVID-19 vaccine* authorized for emergency use or licensed for use by the US Food and Drug Administration or the World Health Organization, with the exception of the Johnson & Johnson vaccine which requires only one dose. Such proof may be established by one of the following:_

_A CDC COVID-19 Vaccination Record Card or an official immunization record from the jurisdiction, state, or country where the vaccine was administered or a digital or physical photo of such a card or record, reflecting the person’s name, vaccine brand, and date administered_
_A New York City COVID Safe Pass_
_A New York State Excelsior Pass_


----------



## emusic13

Darn, wish NYC did the state guidelines instead. 2023 it is then


----------



## TaronL

Looking forward to seeing everyone there! It was great seeing everyone again and also meeting so many new faces!


----------



## joseph69

I'm in!


----------



## NewEve

This might be The Vagrant Audiophile’s first CanJam…


----------



## third_eye

Eksonic added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ESL-1

third_eye said:


> Eksonic added to exhibitor list!


Glad to hear he will be there.  Great amps.


----------



## Garak

Can't wait, LA was a blast!


----------



## third_eye

Jerry Harvey Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## decur

im in,
I wonder if anyone has reached out to Zach@zmf headphones
I was hoping that he would come exhibit....


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

decur said:


> im in,
> I wonder if anyone has reached out to Zach@zmf headphones
> I was hoping that he would come exhibit....


hmmm, I thought he was on the exhibitor's list.   I guess he scratched at the last minute.   He should be in Chicago though.


----------



## dirtrat (Dec 7, 2021)

Do the dealers usually offer deals on the products at this show or offer to sell their demo product at a reduced price after the shows over? I've seen this at RMAF and some of THE SHOWS before but not sure about CanJam. Also, will two full days at this show be enough to fully evaluate numerous products? I know this venue is much smaller than some of the full-blown audio shows so I'm assuming it is.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dirtrat said:


> Do the dealers usually offer deals on the products at this show or offer to sell their demo product at a reduced price after the shows over?


There were a lot of discounts for Can Jam Socal.   It was definitely more common than not to my memory.    Seemed like 10% was a common theme.   Not a huge discount, but worth it to me for some products.


----------



## discord

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There were a lot of discounts for Can Jam Socal.   It was definitely more common than not to my memory.    Seemed like 10% was a common theme.   Not a huge discount, but worth it to me for some products.



Saw as much as 20% off.


----------



## dirtrat

Are these discounts only for specific products in their lineups? During Black Friday I saw some places with discounts, but it was never for anything I wanted to buy. Do they ever discount their flagship headphones or headphone amps?


----------



## AxelCloris

We're still a few months out from the event and at this point we don't normally know what specific deals will be available at-show, but it's not uncommon to see discounts on a variety of gear including new releases and flagships. The exhibitors will let us know if they're planning to offer any show specials as we get closer to the event, and the CanJam team will be sure to share them with attendees.

Of course this isn't a guarantee that any of these same specials will be at CanJam NYC 2022, but to give everyone an idea what you might see here are the deals that were available during CanJam NYC 2020 weekend: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2020-february-15-16-2020.918387/#post-15283991


----------



## third_eye

Awedyo Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

discord said:


> Saw as much as 20% off.


Sure, there were some really good deals.   I got a Sennheiser IE900 for $950 which is a 27% discount and that was the show discount.    Just saying I saw a lot of 10% discounts.  To me, a 10% discount is a haircut.  But, some of the products on sale don't go on sale so 10% was a decent incentive to move.


----------



## LevPush

VPO @ Carnegie Hall on the 25th and Canjam on the 26th and 27th. Perfect weekend!


----------



## cadgers

Can't reset my password to login to the CanJam site. It just refreshes the login screen. Any ideas?


----------



## third_eye

cadgers said:


> Can't reset my password to login to the CanJam site. It just refreshes the login screen. Any ideas?


Hey, just responded to your email!


----------



## Johnnynono57

Me and the wife had an awesome time at CanJam 2020 NYC... had every intention of going to 2021... but you all know about that! We will be going to 2022 for sure. Very much looking forward to it. I dont know if badges are available yet but if they are... can you set me up with that third_eye? Thanks... if not no worries.


----------



## al11588

I can't wait for the 2022 of Canjam. Been to every one of them in NYC.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey @buke9, you okay? 😟


----------



## joe

twister6 said:


> You mean, half of the forgiveness in advance and the other half for your birthday after she is going to see how much money you spent during/after CanJam show?
> 
> My wife asked me if she can come along, and we settled on her having girls day/night out going to any Broadway show with our daughter, while I'm going to be testing and taking pictures for my annual CanJam show report


So will you be attending both days? (I know, we ask every year....)


----------



## twister6

joe said:


> So will you be attending both days? (I know, we ask every year....)



Surprised, you are not asking me if I'm still going to attend Marriot buffet   I hope it is still open 

Regarding attending both days, I'm not sure yet.  Plus, if my wife and daughter comes back for the second day, they won't be going to Broadway show, but rather going on NYC shopping spree which is dangerous for my wallet


----------



## joe

twister6 said:


> Surprised, you are not asking me if I'm still going to attend Marriot buffet


C'mon man. That's a given.


----------



## Zachik

twister6 said:


> Surprised, you are not asking me if I'm still going to attend Marriot buffet  I hope it is still open





joe said:


> C'mon man. That's a given.


hmmm.... maybe I should attend the Marriott buffet CanJam NYC too...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

twister6 said:


> Surprised, you are not asking me if I'm still going to attend Marriot buffet   I hope it is still open
> 
> Regarding attending both days, I'm not sure yet.  Plus, if my wife and daughter comes back for the second day, they won't be going to Broadway show, but rather going on NYC shopping spree which is dangerous for my wallet


The Marriott Omelet bar is spectacular.    The last time I was there, it was about $45 for the buffet.    But, that's partially offset by the mandatory $30/day resort fee.


----------



## Johnnynono57

Thank you for the 2022 Badge mods
🤘😎🤘


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam NYC 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.

*Any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.*


----------



## ralphp@optonline

twister6 said:


> going on NYC shopping spree which is dangerous for my wallet


And what Head-fi and especially CanJam aren't dangerous for your wallet? 

NYC shopping spree + head-fi + CanJam = totally empty wallet


----------



## buke9

warrenpchi said:


> Hey @buke9, you okay? 😟


Yes most of the storms were south and west of us so we are fine but out in Western Kentucky they weren’t as lucky pretty devastating as some cities are no longer there.



Zachik said:


> hmmm.... maybe I should attend the Marriott buffet CanJam NYC too...


You are not going ?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Dec 13, 2021)

ralphp@optonline said:


> And what Head-fi and especially CanJam aren't dangerous for your wallet?
> 
> NYC shopping spree + head-fi + CanJam = totally empty wallet


This CanJam is going to be very dangerous to the wallet.


----------



## warrenpchi

buke9 said:


> Yes most of the storms were south and west of us so we are fine but out in Western Kentucky they weren’t as lucky pretty devastating as some cities are no longer there.


----------



## Zachik

buke9 said:


> You are not going ?


NYC is a little far and pricey (compared to CanJam SoCal or Chicago), so jury is still out...


----------



## third_eye

ampsandsound added to exhibitor list!


----------



## dirtrat

Zachik said:


> NYC is a little far and pricey (compared to CanJam SoCal or Chicago), so jury is still out...




Tell me about it. I'm coming from the west coast but after not being able to go to any shows for 2 years I can't wait any longer!


----------



## Zachik

dirtrat said:


> Tell me about it. I'm coming from the west coast but after not being able to go to any shows for 2 years I can't wait any longer!


I fixed that problem 3 months ago @ SoCal   
BTW, I am from the west coast, too... NorCal.


----------



## twister6

Zachik said:


> I fixed that problem 3 months ago @ SoCal
> BTW, I am from the west coast, too... NorCal.



Bring it up to Westone/Ety, don't see them listed yet.  Westone team has attended the last 3 CanJam NYC shows, and I'm sure they will need people at the table.


----------



## Zachik

twister6 said:


> Bring it up to Westone/Ety, don't see them listed yet.  Westone team has attended the last 3 CanJam NYC shows, and I'm sure they will need people at the table.


I am already on it. No decision either way so far...


----------



## fiiom11pro

after two years. at last here we go again... see you on Feb..


----------



## dirtrat

Zachik said:


> I fixed that problem 3 months ago @ SoCal
> BTW, I am from the west coast, too... NorCal.



I'm also located in NorCal. I just pray they don't cancel this event like so many other shows!


----------



## cadsh

I would like to see Campfire Audio at the show.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

third_eye said:


> ampsandsound added to exhibitor list!


This is great to hear.    Not sure how Justin is going to get all of those tubes amps to New York.    If anyone is in the market for a tube amp, I would definitely recommend going to see Justin in his booth.   He spent so much time with me to help me make the right purchase decision and then to set up my tube amp properly for how I listen to music.   Tube amps can be daunting, but not when you have someone like Justin Weber helping you out.


----------



## buke9

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> This is great to hear.    Not sure how Justin is going to get all of those tubes amps to New York.    If anyone is in the market for a tube amp, I would definitely recommend going to see Justin in his booth.   He spent so much time with me to help me make the right purchase decision and then to set up my tube amp properly for how I listen to music.   Tube amps can be daunting, but not when you have someone like Justin Weber helping you out.


Not for sure I want to hear The Nautilus.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

buke9 said:


> Not for sure I want to hear The Nautilus.


Yes, you do.


----------



## joe

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Yes, you do.


His wallet isn’t sure.


----------



## szore

cadsh said:


> I would like to see Campfire Audio at the show.


Ken Balls is an interesting guy.


----------



## mauricejj

Hi everyone,
This will be my first time attending a CanJam, in general, what I can I expect? I know its a very open and newbie question but...any reply is appreciated.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

mauricejj said:


> Hi everyone,
> This will be my first time attending a CanJam, in general, what I can I expect? I know its a very open and newbie question but...any reply is appreciated.


You can expect to a great time and make lots of new friends! You will get to listen to many great headphones and headphone amps. Plus you can expect to learn a great deal about headphones from many of the vendors and any of many panel discussions and workshops which will be offered.

After two full days of CanJam you can expect to only have seen and experienced a fraction of all that is offered.

But most importantly the one thing that you can expect is that you will not be disappointed, nor will you have any regrets about attending. Consider the best money you will have ever spent on this great hobby.

Disclaimer: I am not in any way affiliated with CanJam.


----------



## mauricejj

ralphp@optonline said:


> You can expect to a great time and make lots of new friends! You will get to listen to many great headphones and headphone amps. Plus you can expect to learn a great deal about headphones from many of the vendors and any of many panel discussions and workshops which will be offered.
> 
> After two full days of CanJam you can expect to only have seen and experienced a fraction of all that is offered.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!  Just what I wanted to hear.  Thank you.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

mauricejj said:


> AWESOME! Just what I wanted to hear. Thank you.


I take it that you'll be pretty easy to spot at CanJam, I will just look the person with the biggest smile on their face!


----------



## mauricejj

ralphp@optonline said:


> I take it that you'll be pretty easy to spot at CanJam, I will just look the person with the biggest smile on their face!


That will be me.  Bouncing around from booth to booth.  I started this hobby about two years ago with an FX audio dac/amp and HiFi Man 4xx.  Moved to a Schiit stack, 99 Classic and Sennheiser 6xx.  Can't wait to hear the next step and the next.


----------



## PointyFox

mauricejj said:


> Hi everyone,
> This will be my first time attending a CanJam, in general, what I can I expect? I know its a very open and newbie question but...any reply is appreciated.



You can expect to enter a huge room with dangling crystals overhead and lose track of time until 5 minutes before closing when you realize that there are hallways on both sides of the main room leading to smaller rooms with even fancier headphones that you completely missed.


----------



## mauricejj

PointyFox said:


> You can expect to enter a huge room with dangling crystals overhead and lose track of time until 5 minutes before closing when you realize that there are hallways on both sides of the main room leading to smaller rooms with even fancier headphones that you completely missed.


Sounds like a great time.


----------



## AxelCloris

PointyFox said:


> You can expect to enter a huge room with dangling crystals overhead and lose track of time until 5 minutes before closing when you realize that there are hallways on both sides of the main room leading to smaller rooms with even fancier headphones that you completely missed.


I've been to every CanJam NYC since the first year and I still find those ceiling decorations an odd choice.


----------



## twister6

AxelCloris said:


> I've been to every CanJam NYC since the first year and I still find those ceiling decorations an odd choice.



After you see that psychedelic carpet, you will forget about the ceiling


----------



## Darkestred

I've never ever once looked up in NYC and i've been there 4 years running (minus last year).  I am always wow'd by the carpet.



mauricejj said:


> Hi everyone,
> This will be my first time attending a CanJam, in general, what I can I expect? I know its a very open and newbie question but...any reply is appreciated.



Definitely be sure to check out all the tables.  It's very easy to have tunnel vision as your first time.  You have vendors like MusicTeck and Bloom who will have a huge offering of various equipment to try.  Its very easy to overlook desks.  Manage your time wisely!


----------



## mauricejj

Great replies from everyone, really appreciate the thoughts.  But once you see that carpet...can not be unseen.


----------



## AxelCloris

In just a few short hours we'll be one year closer to CanJam NYC 2022. I guess it's time to start planning my path of attack for the show. What gear is everyone looking forward to trying most?


----------



## Sifo

AxelCloris said:


> In just a few short hours we'll be one year closer to CanJam NYC 2022. I guess it's time to start planning my path of attack for the show. What gear is everyone looking forward to trying most?


FiR's new lineup, to hang out with my buddies at Empire Ears (it's been over 2 years!), and I wanna pick out a new desktop dac/amp to fly home with. 

But realistically I'll do my best to see everything as always


----------



## ipaddy

ralphp@optonline said:


> Many of the vendors have set ups that use some type of music streaming (Roon, Tidal, Qobuz, etc.) so you can usually find the right music but you can bring your own music as well.
> 
> I also recommend bringing a small backpack for all the goodies and brochures you are sure to collect.


Any chance of Campfire passing out Andromeda IEM's?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Jan 1, 2022)

third_eye said:


> This is the current exhibitor list with 3 months to go. We'll continue to update the list as more exhibitors join the show.


I was chatting with Mr Lee from Elysian Acoustic Labs telling him that I was looking forward to meeting him at CanJam NYC since I thought I saw his company listed as an exhibitor.  But, he told me he wasn't exhibiting, nor attending.  He said he was only going to CanJam Singapore.

Is the Elysian Acoustic Labs listed on the exhibitor list different than the Malaysian Company with a similar name?


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> OK they have worn me down . I would hate to miss another CanJam over the moronic mask mandate and Yes this is the last time I will say anything about it .
> Flight and room are booked.


Excellent to hear.  I'm still planning to attend and we'll need to grab a bourbon or whisky.  Happy New Year!!



Zachik said:


> I am already on it. No decision either way so far...


Hope you can make it!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Excellent to hear.  I'm still planning to attend and we'll need to grab a bourbon or whisky.  Happy New Year!!


Happy new year @buke9 and @NovaFlyer 
Still *a chance* I would join you guys for the drinks at CanJam...


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Zachik said:


> Happy new year @buke9 and @NovaFlyer
> Still *a chance* I would join you guys for the drinks at CanJam...


There is an Executive Lounge at the Marriott Marquis.   If there are any Marriott Platinum Elite or higher members, the Happy Hours sport free drinks and Hors D'Ouevres.    Unfortunately, the Lounge is closed on Sunday, but Fri and Sat should be good.


----------



## Velozity

This will be my first year going and I'm very excited to see what it's all about.  I assume we can bring our own headphones to audition other amps and sources, but can we also bring our amps to audition other headphones?  Curious if there's any tables with power strips set aside for something like that.


----------



## BKJarvis

Are alot of the chifi companies not attending this year? Was looking forward to Thieaudio and fearless customs.


----------



## twister6

BKJarvis said:


> Are alot of the chifi companies not attending this year? Was looking forward to Thieaudio and fearless customs.



Smaller chi-fi manufacturers rarely attend CanJam NYC, and you can find them more often at CanJam SGP. Instead, at NYC they are represented by their local distributors/retailers. With two brands you mentioned, ping Headphones to find out if they are bringing samples to the show.


----------



## Tchoupitoulas

Velozity said:


> I assume we can bring our own headphones to audition other amps and sources


Yes, for the most part - I'm not sure what the etiquette is for listening to your headphones on an amp that's been set up by a headphone manufacturer to show off their headphones... 



Velozity said:


> can we also bring our amps to audition other headphones?


If you mean a desktop amp that needs to be plugged in, I doubt it. The vendors have limited table-top space and there isn't really much space to add more chairs, typically.



mauricejj said:


> This will be my first time attending a CanJam, in general, what I can I expect?


Auditioning so much gear all at once can be tiring and overwhelming: it's all too easy to bounce from one audition to the next and lose track of what you thought of that pair of headphones you heard three hours ago (what were they again, I've forgotten?!). I take breaks between auditioning gear to give my ears a break. I use that time to jot down some listening notes. I also come up with a list of gear I want to hear in advance.


----------



## ncc74656m

So I'm fairly new to this - which is to say I've been in love with audio quality for 15 years but haven't really been able to rock more than a pair at a time, and what I'm looking for now is a few "situational" pairs and amp/DAC/DAP. I'm used to running my Ety ER4SRs for noise isolation and their signature flat response.

What might going do for me besides get some listening time?

My real hope is to pick up one closed back set (subway riding) in the $400 range (looking at the Focal Elegias right now which are $379 @ Adorama), and a good portable DAC/amp (looking at the Fiio Q5s TC).

Bonuses would be a great price on a DAP and a nice set of open backs for home, but am not sure what my options are since I've got a little bit of a focus on the higher end Fiio offerings in that realm. Tax season should be pretty good to me, but I don't want to come out on the other side empty pocketed either.


----------



## joseph69

ncc74656m said:


> What might going do for me besides get some listening time?


Empty your bank account.


----------



## ncc74656m

joseph69 said:


> Empty your bank account.


"What's inside?"
"Pain."


----------



## Ordeith

I have never been to a CanJam, but am thinking of going this time. I'm...hungry, and I just got to try the Audeze LCD 4zs which I love, hah.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

ncc74656m said:


> My real hope is to pick up one closed back set (subway riding) in the $400 range (looking at the Focal Elegias right now which are $379 @ Adorama), and a good portable DAC/amp (looking at the Fiio Q5s TC).


Although this is off topic, from first hand experience I would strongly recommend using headphones with good noise cancelling for listening when riding the NYC subways. And with all the other noises and distractions of subway riding an external amp provides little benefit since listening while on the subway does not require audiophile level equipment. Something like the Sony WH-1000XM4 used with a mobile phone and Bluetooth or a digital music player (like the Sony NW A45) and wired will work great while on the subway.


----------



## AxelCloris

You can also get some nice features like LDAC and NFC pairing with a small Sony player like the A45/55. A pair of WH-1000XM4 and one of the small Sony DAPs would make a great combo. I haven't owned one of Sony's A series players since the A30 but I wouldn't hesitate to use that and a pair of Sony headphones as a subway rig.

A good pair of ANC headphones can be a life and sanity saver. I don't travel without the NC700 anymore - not that I've been doing much travel of late.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

AxelCloris said:


> You can also get some nice features like LDAC and NFC pairing with a small Sony player like the A45/55. A pair of WH-1000XM4 and one of the small Sony DAPs would make a great combo. I haven't owned one of Sony's A series players since the A30 but I wouldn't hesitate to use that and a pair of Sony headphones as a subway rig.


Thanks for this tip. I have a pair of Sony WH-1000XM3 and a Sony NW A45 player which I've always used with a wired connection and with noise cancelling on. I just tried the two using Bluetooth and it sounds great! Learn something new everyday.


----------



## warrenpchi

Does anybody know if Junior's is past the cream cheese shortage?  I'm getting cravings...


----------



## joe (Jan 10, 2022)

@warrenpchi - You may need to make a call...

EDIT: 
From *here*:


> *How can I contact Junior's?*
> 
> You can call us at 800-958-6467 or email us at info@juniorscheesecake.com


----------



## AxelCloris

If it's still going on come CanJam, I'm prepared to Mad Max some of y'all for a slice.


----------



## Ordeith

warrenpchi said:


> Does anybody know if Junior's is past the cream cheese shortage?  I'm getting cravings...



Honestly we have been able to reliably get cheesecakes from Junior's for a long while - the location near Times Square.

Been trying to keep away...


----------



## JerryX

Tickets bought for my gf and myself! Any chance to get the shiny medal ?


----------



## joe

joe said:


> If anyone is planning on attending CanJam NYC 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.
> 
> *Any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.*


----------



## Ordeith

Sorry for the basic question, but as this would be my first CanJam - what can I expect if I go?

Is this the sort of thing to go to if I'm considering already buying cans from a certain manufacturer, and going there so I can test them at their stand? Is it a place to haggle for discounts? Is it a place to meet like-minded folks and talk about our audio experiences?

It'd be my first, and I'd be flying solo - curious to know what I could get out of it. Right now I'm in the market for mics, audio interfaces, but would love the chance to try a whole range of products in one place...


----------



## joe

Ordeith said:


> Sorry for the basic question, but as this would be my first CanJam - what can I expect if I go?
> 
> Is this the sort of thing to go to if I'm considering already buying cans from a certain manufacturer, and going there so I can test them at their stand? Is it a place to haggle for discounts? Is it a place to meet like-minded folks and talk about our audio experiences?



You can definitely test out gear at CanJam. I'd check with the manufacturer to see if they're bringing the product in question (as some larger companies might not bring the _entire_ line). A number of exhibitors may offer show discounts, as well. It is _definitely_ a place to meet like-minded folks to talk about audio experiences. It's like the living embodiment of Head-Fi in one place.



Ordeith said:


> It'd be my first, and I'd be flying solo - curious to know what I could get out of it. Right now I'm in the market for mics, audio interfaces, but would love the chance to try a whole range of products in one place...


You'll definitely get to try a lot of gear at CanJam NYC.


----------



## dirtrat

Ordeith said:


> Sorry for the basic question, but as this would be my first CanJam - what can I expect if I go?
> 
> Is this the sort of thing to go to if I'm considering already buying cans from a certain manufacturer, and going there so I can test them at their stand? Is it a place to haggle for discounts? Is it a place to meet like-minded folks and talk about our audio experiences?
> 
> It'd be my first, and I'd be flying solo - curious to know what I could get out of it. Right now I'm in the market for mics, audio interfaces, but would love the chance to try a whole range of products in one place...



I'm also flying solo and coming from Northern California. I've never been to just a CanJam before, although I've attended a couple of the Rocky Mountain shows and T.H.E. Shows events (Southern Cal) in the past and they had an impressive headphone venue at some of those. I'm looking to pretty much buy everything, headphones, DAC, Streamer, Headphone amp, so this show will be very important for me, and I expect this show will help me make up my mind on what I want to purchase. Looking forward to the event. I'm just praying it doesn't get canceled because of COVID or my flights don't get cancelled! AXPONA has been cancelled 3 times now and I had to get refunds on my tickets and cancel hotel stays. Very frustrating!


----------



## Ordeith

@joe  - thanks for the reply! Just bought a weekend pass now. 

I live and work here so if anyone is travelling in like @dirtrat , maybe we can figure out a way to grab a beer or dinner or something on Saturday night for those up for it. I plan to spend a lot of time there on Saturday!


----------



## warrenpchi

Ordeith said:


> Honestly we have been able to reliably get cheesecakes from Junior's for a long while - the location near Times Square.
> 
> Been trying to keep away...



Excellent!  Junior's, being right across the street from the event, is pretty much a staple breakfast and after-dinner stop for us while we're at the show.   



dirtrat said:


> I'm also flying solo and coming from Northern California. I've never been to just a CanJam before, although I've attended a couple of the Rocky Mountain shows and T.H.E. Shows events (Southern Cal) in the past and they had an impressive headphone venue at some of those.



Do you happen to remember which years you attended RMAF and T.H.E. Show?  I may be able to give you some comparisons.


----------



## wolfinwool

@MRHiFiReviews @ampsandsound Bing Bong


----------



## dirtrat

Ordeith said:


> @joe  - thanks for the reply! Just bought a weekend pass now.
> 
> I live and work here so if anyone is travelling in like @dirtrat , maybe we can figure out a way to grab a beer or dinner or something on Saturday night for those up for it. I plan to spend a lot of time there on Saturday!



I'm definitely onboard for that!





warrenpchi said:


> Excellent!  Junior's, being right across the street from the event, is pretty much a staple breakfast and after-dinner stop for us while we're at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you happen to remember which years you attended RMAF and T.H.E. Show?  I may be able to give you some comparisons.



It's been at least 4-5 years since I've been to any shows. I've been trying to go to Axpona but they keep canceling the event. I have a headphone system now but it's very dated and I want to buy all new. Just sold my 2016 Corvette C7 Z06 so with that money I want to get back into the Audio hobby again.


----------



## warrenpchi

dirtrat said:


> It's been at least 4-5 years since I've been to any shows. I've been trying to go to Axpona but they keep canceling the event. I have a headphone system now but it's very dated and I want to buy all new. Just sold my 2016 Corvette C7 Z06 so with that money I want to get back into the Audio hobby again.



lol, not interested in the C8?  

There used to be an official CanJam, as a part of RMAF, up through 2018.  So if you went to RMAF back then, then you've most likely been to a CanJam as well.  Here are some video walkthrus to help jog your memory.







If you attended T.H.E. Show Newport in 2015 specifically, the headphone component of that would have been roughly 40%-45% the scale of an official CanJam held in the same year.


----------



## JerryX (Jan 13, 2022)

Ordeith said:


> Sorry for the basic question, but as this would be my first CanJam - what can I expect if I go?
> 
> Is this the sort of thing to go to if I'm considering already buying cans from a certain manufacturer, and going there so I can test them at their stand? Is it a place to haggle for discounts? Is it a place to meet like-minded folks and talk about our audio experiences?
> 
> It'd be my first, and I'd be flying solo - curious to know what I could get out of it. Right now I'm in the market for mics, audio interfaces, but would love the chance to try a whole range of products in one place...


It’s one of the best places to try out new gears. Lots of people will carry their own gears that probably sold out worldwide and it could be a rare opportunity to hear some amazing systems/headphones/iems. 

Also some brands will provide prototypes for you to try out. Meet with designers behind the scene to learn their philosophies and ideas. Well deserved experience I would say.


----------



## jwbrent

BKJarvis said:


> Are alot of the chifi companies not attending this year? Was looking forward to Thieaudio and fearless customs.



Audio 46 just became a Thieaudio dealer, so I’m sure they will be showing its various models. ✌️


----------



## third_eye

We have a few volunteer slots available for CanJam NYC. If interested, please send me a PM! 

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## dirtrat

For people coming from out of State are most of you staying at the event hotel (Marriott Marquis)? Because of the high cost I started looking at other hotels close to the event but quickly changed my mind after looking at what to expect with the weather. I guess I'm spoiled by the weather here in Northern California. Lucky for me I was able to use points for all 3 nights .


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dirtrat said:


> For people coming from out of State are most of you staying at the event hotel (Marriott Marquis)? Because of the high cost I started looking at other hotels close to the event but quickly changed my mind after looking at what to expect with the weather. I guess I'm spoiled by the weather here in Northern California. Lucky for me I was able to use points for all 3 nights .


Times Square is pretty expensive.     To get anything substantially cheaper, you will need to go out of Manhattan.    Ground transportation is good, so even with bad weather, it isn't that bad.    But, the Marriott Marquis is nice, so staying there is hard to beat.    No matter the weather, I need to go out and get food.   Pizza and the Original Halal Guys truck at a minimum.


----------



## szore

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Times Square is pretty expensive.     To get anything substantially cheaper, you will need to go out of Manhattan.    Ground transportation is good, so even with bad weather, it isn't that bad.    But, the Marriott Marquis is nice, so staying there is hard to beat.    No matter the weather, I need to go out and get food.   Pizza and the Original Halal Guys truck at a minimum.


They give you a Canjam discount at the Marriort.


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> Does anybody know if Junior's is past the cream cheese shortage?  I'm getting cravings...


As a local, I can confirm mountains of cream cheese are available at the local delis. I think the press has gone a little overboard with this one...

This will be my first canjam. I'm looking forward very much to connecting in person with many of you!


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

If you guys are looking for pizza I’d recommend Joe’s Pizza right in Times Square. It’s the 2nd location of the very famous one downtown. Personally I think it’s just as good if not better than the original


----------



## JerryX

For hotels, I would recommend Long Island City. Super convenient to commute and it‘s right in the middle between Manhattan and JFK/LGA airports. Way more affordable.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

dirtrat said:


> It's been at least 4-5 years since I've been to any shows. I've been trying to go to Axpona but they keep canceling the event. I have a headphone system now but it's very dated and I want to buy all new. Just sold my 2016 Corvette C7 Z06 so with that money I want to get back into the Audio hobby again.


No problem.  We can help you spent all of it in one weekend.


----------



## AxelCloris

dirtrat said:


> For people coming from out of State are most of you staying at the event hotel (Marriott Marquis)? Because of the high cost I started looking at other hotels close to the event but quickly changed my mind after looking at what to expect with the weather. I guess I'm spoiled by the weather here in Northern California. Lucky for me I was able to use points for all 3 nights .


I always try to stay on-site during events like these for a number of reasons.
1) No commute to and from my hotel to the event.
2) I have local storage on-site and only a few floors away.
3) I have my own private restroom easily accessible: clean and without a queue.
4) I can stay out a bit later and wake up a bit later because getting between my hotel room and the event is far less involved.

Any time I stay off-site for a convention or trade show at least one of these pops up as sorely missing during my stay. I stayed off-site for a large wedding back in July and honestly even that turned out to be a pain. Should have just booked a local hotel room instead.


----------



## Dellwolf

twister6 said:


> After you see that psychedelic carpet, you will forget about the ceiling


Just reading through the thread for the first time prepping for the show and was waiting for someone to mention the carpet in the event hall, lmao. This is going to be my first event since NYC 2019 and I am really looking forward to it. I can not wait to see everyone I've met before at past Canjam shows and to meet a bunch of new people too.


----------



## warrenpchi

Hey y'all, since CanJam NYC 2022 is going to be the first CanJam for many of you, I want to share some tips and tricks that I've learned over the years.  These are things that I wish I knew, or had thought of, when I first started going to CanJams.  Most of these tips are related to logistics and time management, but this first (and perhaps most important) tip stands apart:

*1.  Never pass up opportunities to meet and hang out with somebody new.*

I'm sure you've seen some posts attesting to the same, but CanJams are great places to strike up new friendships with people - some of which will be deep and lifelong friendships that can affect your life in positive ways that are hard to imagine beforehand.  I even know people that have struck upon friendships that transcended audio/music, where their families now vacation together.  As for my own experience, the very first person I met at my very first event was Jude.  Nine years later, he is one of my very best and closest friends, and I now work at Head-Fi.  Beat that with a stick (or absurdly stiff power cable if that's your thing)!

*2.  The show isn't truly two days long, so skip lunch.*

I know it sounds like you have plenty of time, but trust me, you really don't.  Assuming you attend every minute of the show, that's eight hours on Saturday, and seven hours on Sunday, for a grand total of fifteen hours.

I know that still sounds like a lot of time, but it goes by faster than you think, and there are any number of things that can and will reduce your audition time:  conversations with exhibitors; audition stations being occupied when you walk up to them; technical issues with gear or music streaming; necessary personal breaks; seminars (which can be very worthwhile but still take up time); etc.

One of the best ways to reclaim time is to have a large breakfast, loaded with protein to last you through the day, and then skip lunch entirely.  Lunch is a huge time suck at shows.  It's not just a matter of how long it takes to eat, there's also having to wait in line (because everybody takes lunch more or less around the same time), and possibly additional time spent in traveling to/from off-site restaurants.  Srsly, if you can, skip lunch, and have a large breakfast instead... which brings me to my next point.

*3.  CanJam Breakfast!* 

If you're going to have a large breakfast, and you're not averse to meeting new people, y'all should organize a Head-Fier's CanJam Breakfast for Saturday morning before the start of the show!  I've organized a few of these in my day, but since I'm going to be working the show, I won't have time this year.

If you're thinking of taking the reins and organizing one, what you'll want to do is get everybody sync'd up for a single start time.  7:30a is good if you can't make breakfast reservations and need to wait in line, 8:00a is good if you can make reservations.  As for the venue, that's up to you.  However, I can tell you that the Marriott Breakfast Buffet, wherever it might be in the world, is fairly consistent in terms of quality, and it's just downstairs.

You're probably thinking "that's crazy early, I'm not gonna eat for two hours!"  No, of course you're not.  But history has shown that these breakfasts invariably turn into mini meets, as everybody starts to whip out their portable rigs for sharing.  "Oh you have the 7Hz Timeless?  I've been curious about that."  Next thing you know, you've been rolling tips for the past twenty minutes when someone says "hey the show's gonna start soon."

*4.  Plan on being there both days.*

One of the most common points of feedback we get is that sometimes the show is not quiet enough for a detailed audition.  That's a function of the exhibition nature of the show, as well as social gregariousness as people do talk/laugh/cry/etc. during the show.  There simply is no practical way to overcome that.  HOWEVER...

The first hour or two on Sunday morning tends to be deathly quiet in comparison to any other time of the show.  I've seen it time and time again.  For many people, 10:00a on Sunday morning is just too damned early, and you can take advantage of that.  If you're at a point where you've narrowed what you want down to several options, spend some time on Saturday trying to get your choices down to the final two.  Then take advantage of this natural quiet hour on Sunday to get in some better auditions to make your final choice.


There are a bunch of other tips as well, but as they tend to be situational, I can't think of them off the top of my head right now.  But I hope that the above helps you have a better time at CanJam NYC 2022.


----------



## szore

My meager experience with Canjam is a little different; It is VERY easy to get sensory overload, and that happens fast! Take lunch! Walk away! Clear your head... Be judicious in what you listen to, because once sensory overload happens, everything starts to sound the same.... Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dirtrat

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> No problem.  We can help you spent all of it in one weekend.





warrenpchi said:


> lol, not interested in the C8?
> 
> There used to be an official CanJam, as a part of RMAF, up through 2018.  So if you went to RMAF back then, then you've most likely been to a CanJam as well.  Here are some video walkthrus to help jog your memory.
> 
> ...




WOW! Thanks so much for this memory. I just did a search in the forums, and I attended CanJam at RMAF in 2012. What's really funny is we have actually met and had breakfast together at the 2014 T.H.E. Headphonium. I remember one of the show vendors bought all of us breakfast that morning, Very nice of them. All of you were very nice and I appreciated the welcome. I also remember one gentleman had his portable gear and let me take it and listen for a while at the breakfast, I wish I could remember who that was. Looking forward to seeing you again and thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## AxelCloris

szore said:


> My meager experience with Canjam is a little different; It is VERY easy to get sensory overload, and that happens fast! Take lunch! Walk away! Clear your head... Be judicious in what you listen to, because once sensory overload happens, everything starts to sound the same.... Just my 2 cents.


I also like to take lunches when I'm not working a show. There have been a few years where I've gone out to lunch with friends and it serves as time to unwind as well as to share thoughts on what we've heard so far. I've come away from more than one meal with the goal of trying something that I'd overlooked earlier in the day, and I could come at it with fresh ears. I almost always go for the full show length so taking 20-30 minutes to get a bite at a food truck or hotel restaurant can be a nice brief respite that won't steal too much time from the day.


My personal pro-tip is to not sample too many IEMs back to back. Take a break now and then because after a while ear soreness can creep up and make the auditioning experience less comfortable or even prevent a proper seal. Mix it up throughout the day.


----------



## Ordeith

AxelCloris said:


> Any time I stay off-site for a convention or trade show at least one of these pops up as sorely missing during my stay. I stayed off-site for a large wedding back in July and honestly even that turned out to be a pain. Should have just booked a local hotel room instead.


It might sound crazy, but my wife and I organized dedicated drivers to take people to our wedding and back home. I thought it was 'excessive' but plenty of guests (who also loved the open bar) really did appreciate that. 

This'll be my first audio show, but I have been to events like the NYT Travel Expo and so on. Honestly I find the salespersons very talkative, but rarely the people actually attending. Most seem to be "on a mission".

With masks on it might be hard to see who is smiling at you too, heh.


----------



## joe

Ordeith said:


> With masks on it might be hard to see who is smiling at you too, heh.


Tape a smile to your mask... or better yet, make a smile sign to hold up.


----------



## mauricejj

warrenpchi said:


> Hey y'all, since CanJam NYC 2022 is going to be the first CanJam for many of you, I want to share some tips and tricks that I've learned over the years.  These are things that I wish I knew, or had thought of, when I first started going to CanJams.  Most of these tips are related to logistics and time management, but this first (and perhaps most important) tip stands apart:
> 
> *1.  Never pass up opportunities to meet and hang out with somebody new.*
> 
> ...


What a great post!!  Very helpful to us newbies.  Love it.  Thank you!


----------



## twister6

joe said:


> Tape a smile to your mask... or better yet, make a smile sign to hold up.



Sometimes having a mask while auditioning could be to your advantage, or to _my advantage_ lol!!!  I don't have a good poker face, and on a few occasions at CanJams was told by manufacturers "I guess you are not too thrilled about the tuning?" while in reality I was just trying to concentrate while they are trying to read my face or being in my face


----------



## szore

twister6 said:


> Sometimes having a mask while auditioning could be to your advantage, or to _my advantage_ lol!!! I don't have a good poker face, and on a few occasions at CanJams was told by manufacturers "I guess you are not too thrilled about the tuning?" while in reality I was just trying to concentrate while they are trying to read my face or being in my face


I had that experience at Canjam a few years ago. I was sitting at the table auditioning the $10,000 Brava Ra...The "guy" and his girlfriend leaned forward and was intently studying my face...all I could think was "How can i gets this crap out of my ears and get the hell out of here without hurting this guys feelings!"


----------



## warrenpchi

dirtrat said:


> WOW! Thanks so much for this memory. I just did a search in the forums, and I attended CanJam at RMAF in 2012. What's really funny is we have actually met and had breakfast together at the 2014 T.H.E. Headphonium. I remember one of the show vendors bought all of us breakfast that morning, Very nice of them.



Ah, CanJam @ RMAF 2012 was the year before my first, as I started going in 2013.  And yes, we definitely met at T.H.E. Headphonium 2014.  Sorry I don't remember the username, it was very long ago.     BTW, the guy who picked up our tab for breakfast is Andy Regan, who was with Jerry Harvey Audio back then.  He's now with Dan Clark Audio, so you'll probably see him again in NY.



dirtrat said:


> I also remember one gentleman had his portable gear and let me take it and listen for a while at the breakfast, I wish I could remember who that was. Looking forward to seeing you again and thanks for all of your suggestions.



See?  Ad hoc meet right there!  🤣



mauricejj said:


> What a great post!!  Very helpful to us newbies.  Love it.  Thank you!



You're totally welcome of course!


----------



## Zachik

mauricejj said:


> What a great post!!  Very helpful to us newbies.  Love it.  Thank you!


Geez... Warren attends measly 20 CanJams, and all of the sudden he is an expert?!


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> Geez... Warren attends measly 20 CanJams, and all of the sudden he is an expert?!



Level 20 y'all!


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Geez... Warren attends measly 20 CanJams, and all of the sudden he is an expert?!


Are you got going to make this NYC CanJam?


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Are you got going to make this NYC CanJam?


Not likely.


----------



## third_eye

Jomo Audio and ThieAudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Drewligarchy

Excited for my third CanJam. Hope to listen to the Sr1a, Audeze CRBN, New Stax, and Diana TC. Will Raal be there, or at least someone with their gear? I assume the others will be.


----------



## warrenpchi

Drewligarchy said:


> Excited for my third CanJam.



@Drewligarchy (and others), don't forget to PM @joe or myself about getting badges for this (or past) CanJams!


----------



## joe

joe said:


> If anyone is planning on attending CanJam NYC 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.
> 
> *Any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.*


----------



## Garney (Jan 21, 2022)

Super excited to attend my first ever CanJam in just a few short weeks!

Quick question for the CanJam vets - what's the "general" rule of thumb when it comes to acceptable, courteous listening time at each vendor / listening to a specific set? 10 minutes? 20 minutes? Does the vendor set a time limit?

Obviously if there's a long queue at a specific booth or for a specific headphone or IEM I wouldn't park myself there for an extended period of time. But I generally need to play through a handful of tracks to get a well rounded understanding of how something sounds. Hoping to get some decent ear time with a number of sets I've been considering and just wondering as to what others experience has been on this front.


----------



## BTD1

I will probably attend on one day solely to hear the STAX x9000.  What's the chances a vendor will have one set up?  I don't think Stax is coming to this show.


----------



## AxelCloris

Garney said:


> Quick question for the CanJam vets - what's the "general" rule of thumb when it comes to acceptable, courtesy listening time at each vendor / listening to a specific set? 10 minutes? 20 minutes? Does the vendor set a time limit?


I can't answer for everyone, but I try to gauge listening time by how crowded the booth is. If I'm sitting down and there's a seat open, and assuming that I'm not hogging the only demo unit available, I'll listen for a long while. If there's a crowd and I'm trying out the latest release, I try to keep my listening time shorter to pass the love around. I've never had an issue coming back later on for more listening if I wanted to revisit something again. If there's a queue, I'll usually listen to the top four or five tracks on my player, jumping to the part I know best in each track, and then pass the headphones on to the next person.

Also another thing to keep in mind is that you might be able to try the same headphone at other exhibits. Dan Clark Audio can usually be found at DCA's exhibit as well as retailers who are exhibiting at the show. At CanJam SoCal I believe they were also available at the Headphones.com and The Source AV exhibits. In my experience it's a good practice to check out what the retail exhibitors have brought with them to the show. Sometimes they have some really cool and unexpected gear available to demo.


----------



## Garney

AxelCloris said:


> I can't answer for everyone, but I try to gauge listening time by how crowded the booth is. If I'm sitting down and there's a seat open, and assuming that I'm not hogging the only demo unit available, I'll listen for a long while. If there's a crowd and I'm trying out the latest release, I try to keep my listening time shorter to pass the love around. I've never had an issue coming back later on for more listening if I wanted to revisit something again. If there's a queue, I'll usually listen to the top four or five tracks on my player, jumping to the part I know best in each track, and then pass the headphones on to the next person.
> 
> Also another thing to keep in mind is that you might be able to try the same headphone at other exhibits. Dan Clark Audio can usually be found at DCA's exhibit as well as retailers who are exhibiting at the show. At CanJam SoCal I believe they were also available at the Headphones.com and The Source AV exhibits. In my experience it's a good practice to check out what the retail exhibitors have brought with them to the show. Sometimes they have some really cool and unexpected gear available to demo.


Thanks for the insight! Great suggestion on checking out the retailers booths as well. I keep forgetting that Headphones.com, Musicteck and others will be there.


----------



## szore

The 2 Canjams I went to, as long as you are spending the day, you shouldn't have a problem. Trick I learned; if there is a 'popular' item that everyone will want to try, get there just when they open, and the world will be your oyster, also towards the end of the day the crowd thins out, but first thing in the morning you should have your run of the place till the crowds start showing up....


----------



## Niyologist

I can't wait to pair my M11 Plus LTD with some new IEMs.


----------



## szore

Niyologist said:


> I can't wait to pair my M11 Plus LTD with some new IEMs.


I want to get over to the MusikTek table and try some PWAudio cables and Unique Melody IEMS! Plus I hear Luxury Precision will be there, hope to try the r2r LP6 or P6 daps!


----------



## KPzypher

Question for the initiated. When auditioning IEMs, is it customary to bring your own eartips?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AxelCloris

KPzypher said:


> Question for the initiated. When auditioning IEMs, is it customary to bring your own eartips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You shouldn't need to, but you can if you'd like. Exhibitors have tips on hand for demos and you'll likely come away from the show with a couple pairs if you're trying IEMs.


----------



## joe

KPzypher said:


> Question for the initiated. When auditioning IEMs, is it customary to bring your own eartips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


IEM exhibitors tend to bring a TON of tips. Unless you're trying to use a specific brand/type, they should have a tip for you to use. They may ask you to use those tips on a number of IEMs at their table, though.


----------



## KPzypher

AxelCloris said:


> You shouldn't need to, but you can if you'd like. Exhibitors have tips on hand for demos and you'll likely come away from the show with a couple pairs if you're trying IEMs.





joe said:


> IEM exhibitors tend to bring a TON of tips. Unless you're trying to use a specific brand/type, they should have a tip for you to use. They may ask you to use those tips on a number of IEMs at their table, though.



Sounds good. Thank you both!


----------



## ESL-1 (Jan 21, 2022)

BTD1 said:


> I will probably attend on one day solely to hear the STAX x9000.  What's the chances a vendor will have one set up?  I don't think Stax is coming to this show.


I know Stax will not be attending as they did do the last couple of CanJamNYC shows.  The x9000 have been coming into the market very slowly and have been back ordered.

There will be at least one authorized Stax dealer who will have a room or table to show their lines of product.  I am sure they will be trying their hardest to have an x9000 for demo but no guarantees.  HeadAmp is the dealer in question, Justin & Peter.

There is another authorized dealer who may not be in attendance.

Crossing my fingers to see & hear it.
See ya at the show.


----------



## BTD1

ESL-1 said:


> I know Stax will not be attending as they did do the last couple of CanJamNYC shows.  The x9000 have been coming into the market very slowly and have been back ordered.
> 
> There will be at least one authorized Stax dealer who will have a room or table to show their lines of product.  I am sure they will be trying their hardest to have an x9000 for demo but no guarantees.  HeadAmp is the dealer in question, Justin & Peter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info!


----------



## benjifx19

Will headphones.com have headphones for purchase or special deals?


----------



## szore

benjifx19 said:


> Will headphones.com have headphones for purchase or special deals?


Everyone usually has a 'Canjam' discount at the show, but cannot speak specifically to headphones.com. Why not ask them?


----------



## benjifx19

szore said:


> Everyone usually has a 'Canjam' discount at the show, but cannot speak specifically to headphones.com. Why not ask them?


I am new to HIFI and this is my first show. Oh wow i am excited now and bringing alot of money haha


----------



## szore

benjifx19 said:


> I am new to HIFI and this is my first show. Oh wow i am excited now and bringing alot of money haha


You know the motto of head-fi don't you? "Welcome to head-fi. Sorry for your wallet!" You'll fit right in, we're all a bunch of addicts...


----------



## benjifx19

szore said:


> You know the motto of head-fi don't you? "Welcome to head-fi. Sorry for your wallet!" You'll fit right in, we're all a bunch of addicts...


I have LCD-X, Rupert Neve Amp, Musician Draco DAC is coming even though i told myself DAC does not matter . Looking to upgrade AMP and Headphones


----------



## KPzypher

benjifx19 said:


> i am excited now and bringing alot of money haha



Congratz! For $20k, you can either buy a Honda Civic, or 2 headphones and an IEM. Your pick.


----------



## szore

benjifx19 said:


> I have LCD-X, Rupert Neve Amp, Musician Draco DAC is coming even though i told myself DAC does not matter . Looking to upgrade AMP and Headphones


DAC don't matter!! Whaaa...



benjifx19 said:


> I have LCD-X, Rupert Neve Amp, Musician Draco DAC is coming even though i told myself DAC does not matter . Looking to upgrade AMP and Headphones


I have the LCD-2C and adore it... How do you like the X?


----------



## benjifx19

szore said:


> I have the LCD-2C and adore it... How do you like the X?


I just love them. The bass is just not normal good. I can do a good 6 hour listening session no fatigue my neck is thick. I love Audeze but I'm looking to branch out.  I was hoping ZMF would come but thats not the case. I want to see the whole electrostatics scene really. I have read about Stax for ages and i just am so curious


----------



## Zachik

szore said:


> You'll fit right in, *we're all a bunch of addicts*...


I can quit any time I want...


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> I can quit any time I want...


The biggest fantasy: "End Game!"...uh, huh...



benjifx19 said:


> I just love them. The bass is just not normal good. I can do a good 6 hour listening session no fatigue my neck is thick. I love Audeze but I'm looking to branch out.  I was hoping ZMF would come but thats not the case. I want to see the whole electrostatics scene really. I have read about Stax for ages and i just am so curious


What's your budget?


----------



## benjifx19

szore said:


> What's your budget?


up to $2500 on headphones maybe $3000


----------



## ESL-1

benjifx19 said:


> I just love them. The bass is just not normal good. I can do a good 6 hour listening session no fatigue my neck is thick. I love Audeze but I'm looking to branch out.  I was hoping ZMF would come but thats not the case. I want to see the whole electrostatics scene really. I have read about Stax for ages and i just am so curious


There should be Stax available to listen to at HeadAmp’s table and in the Eksonic room, showcasing his electrostatic amplifiers.


----------



## twister6

KPzypher said:


> Question for the initiated. When auditioning IEMs, is it customary to bring your own eartips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



As it was already mentioned by Brian and Joe, you don't need to bring your own eartips, those will be provided.  BUT, I strongly encourage you to bring your own variety because eartips selection is crucial to any universal IEM and will affect the sound, especially the bass impact depending on the seal.  So, eartips usually provided in different sizes, but it doesn't guarantee they will have the best fit/seal with your ears.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> Not likely.


Sorry to hear.  Will need to hit "The Counter" at the next SoCal CanJam!!!



benjifx19 said:


> I am new to HIFI and this is my first show. Oh wow i am excited now and bringing alot of money haha


American Express, "Don't go to CanJam without it!"


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

KPzypher said:


> Question for the initiated. When auditioning IEMs, is it customary to bring your own eartips?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, bring your own tips.   More importantly, bring your own music and every type of cable possible.     I found 4.4mm to RCA was very helpful to demo tube amps.   Or, USB to everything.


----------



## KPzypher

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Yes, bring your own tips.   More importantly, bring your own music and every type of cable possible.     I found 4.4mm to RCA was very helpful to demo tube amps.   Or, USB to everything.



Ah thank you.  I wasn't thinking about the cables.  Good looking out.


----------



## qboogie

If one buys something from a vendor, does it usually incur NY sales tax?


----------



## Ordeith

So, decided to scout the area a little bit before CanJam, and of course did my duty and went to:






Then had to verify whether or not enough cream cheese is flowing into the city:





Took home a 6 inch original to verify quality and, well. I ate it before I could snap a photo.

Rest assured, folks 

I'll be wearing my 'gaming' hoodie, a red one with 'Spielzeit!' on it. 

Is there any etiquette for doing a video walk through of the place? Maybe I should go early on Sunday morning and do that before lots are milling around?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

NovaFlyer said:


> Sorry to hear.  Will need to hit "The Counter" at the next SoCal CanJam!!!


My find of CanJam Socal was "The Boiling Crab."    OMG, great crab.    I have since found them in Honolulu, Las Vegas and Atlanta (well, it was a different place, but same style).



qboogie said:


> If one buys something from a vendor, does it usually incur NY sales tax?


It depends on the vendor.    I had a product shipped to me out of State and the vendor did not have to collect sales tax since they don't have a point of presence in my state.   Then, before it was shipped, I picked it up.


----------



## goldwerger

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Yes, bring your own tips.   More importantly, bring your own music and every type of cable possible.     I found 4.4mm to RCA was very helpful to demo tube amps.   Or, USB to everything.



That's a really great point.

Would be happy if we can expand on this a bit, since I think many of us can benefit from it.

My assumption is the main thing I'd test are headphones - would you recommend bringing your own source, or wouldn't it be better to let the vendor provide whatever source has best synergy to let their cans shine? (I assume in these streaming days, it's easy to pick your music from whatver the vendor has set up)

-- if using our own DAC/Amp/DAP I can see how various adapters may be useful

Are you thinking of testing Amps and Dac? if so would you bring your headphone/s and if so wouldn't the vendors have the basic connections?

I'm asking this as I know the answers to a lot of the above is no, and would be great to flush out some specific use case, so for those of us it's relevant or not we can prepare approrpiately. This seems like a useful bit of info... thanks!


----------



## m8o

Will there be a T-shirt reservation offer this year? Or did I miss that as it happened already?


----------



## Dellwolf

m8o said:


> Will there be a T-shirt reservation offer this year? Or did I miss that as it happened already?


I'd also like to know as well. Haven't seen anything in the thread about shirts though.


----------



## LoryWiv

benjifx19 said:


> I just love them. The bass is just not normal good. I can do a good 6 hour listening session no fatigue my neck is thick. I love Audeze but I'm looking to branch out.  I was hoping ZMF would come but thats not the case. I want to see the whole electrostatics scene really. I have read about Stax for ages and i just am so curious


I'd expect some of the booths will have ZMF HP's to demo their gear with...


----------



## third_eye

grellaudio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Dellwolf said:


> I'd also like to know as well. Haven't seen anything in the thread about shirts though.


There will be T-Shirts for CanJam NYC 2022 and we'll be posting on this later this week!


----------



## ESL-1

Dellwolf said:


> I'd also like to know as well. Haven't seen anything in the thread about shirts though.


Don’t wait until the end of the show, they might run out…..a very popular souvenir every year.


----------



## joe

ESL-1 said:


> Don’t wait until the end of the show, they might run out…..a very popular souvenir every year.


Best move is to pre-order and pick it up at registration once the entry line has gone down.


----------



## Ordeith

joe said:


> Best move is to pre-order and pick it up at registration once the entry line has gone down.


Still new to this but on the canjam website store I can only order tickets, not pre-order t-shirts or other items. Am I missing something?


----------



## joe

The preorder will be in this thread. Look for an upcoming post by @third_eye to reserve yours.


----------



## Skyediver

Excited to go!  The several CanJams I’ve been to were all in SoCal or part of RMAF, but I’ve always been curious about the NYC experience to see how similar or different it is.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Are any vendors that we know of going to be doing custom iem ear impressions at the show like in some past years? Or is that not going to be a thing due to Covid?


----------



## NovaFlyer

Skyediver said:


> Excited to go!  The several CanJams I’ve been to were all in SoCal or part of RMAF, but I’ve always been curious about the NYC experience to see how similar or different it is.


CanJam is the same between SoCal and NYC, except some of the vendors are different.  However, the larger ones show at both - Focal, Jerry Harvey, Empire Ears, etc.  The real difference is what's around the hotel and the available cuisine, and it will be much colder in NYC than SoCal   The weather this past Sept in Irvine was wonderful.  



Uncle00Jesse said:


> Are any vendors that we know of going to be doing custom iem ear impressions at the show like in some past years? Or is that not going to be a thing due to Covid?



Both Empire Ears and Jerry Harvey did impressions at CanJam SoCal in Sept 2021.


----------



## jwbrent

Ordeith said:


> So, decided to scout the area a little bit before CanJam, and of course did my duty and went to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow! I love cheesecake and those all look quite yummy!



Skyediver said:


> Excited to go!  The several CanJams I’ve been to were all in SoCal or part of RMAF, but I’ve always been curious about the NYC experience to see how similar or different it is.



Someone correct me if I’m mistaken, but NYC is a much larger event than SoCal with more manufacturers present.  You will have a great time!


----------



## Pappucho

Im in, first timer but looking forward to it.


----------



## talan7

I look forward to the tee-shirt registration


----------



## third_eye

CEntrance added to exhibitor list!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I have booked my flight and my room, so I am heading the CanJamNYC.  Woo hoo!


----------



## third_eye

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I have booked my flight and my room, so I am heading the CanJamNYC.  Woo hoo!



Yay! See you soon!


----------



## szore (Jan 28, 2022)

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I have booked my flight and my room, so I am heading the CanJamNYC.  Woo hoo!


All In. I like that!


----------



## BKJarvis (Jan 28, 2022)

NovaFlyer said:


> CanJam is the same between SoCal and NYC, except some of the vendors are different.  However, the larger ones show at both - Focal, Jerry Harvey, Empire Ears, etc.  The real difference is what's around the hotel and the available cuisine, and it will be much colder in NYC than SoCal   The weather this past Sept in Irvine was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Both Empire Ears and Jerry Harvey did impressions at CanJam SoCal in Sept 2021.


Do either other of them do the 3d scans? Would love to have a file to send to multiple companies for customs.


----------



## szore

BKJarvis said:


> Done other of them do the 3d scans? Would love to have a file to send to multiple companies for customs.


That's an excellent question.


----------



## third_eye (Jan 31, 2022)

To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":

*third_eye-L-2
third_eye-S-1

CanJam NYC 2022 T-Shirts are $30* and can be paid for with cash at the Registration Desk until 1pm on Sunday, February 27. All preorders not picked up by then will be released for general sale.

All T-Shirt pre-orders will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt pre-orders for CanJam NYC 2022 is *Friday, February 11, 2022*. We will have a few extras T-Shirts in various sizes on hand as well. *CanJam NYC 2022 volunteers do not have to separately order T-shirts as we will be providing them directly.*


----------



## goldwerger

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...




goldwerger-M-1


----------



## Dellwolf

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


Dellwolf-L-1


----------



## bozebuttons (Jan 29, 2022)

bozebuttons 1 2XL


----------



## dudeX

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


dudeX-XL-1


----------



## mauricejj

mauricejj-XXX-1


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Uncle00Jesse-4XL-1


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

HiFiHawaii808-XL-1​


----------



## kumar402

qboogie said:


> If one buys something from a vendor, does it usually incur NY sales tax?


I don’t think so. Only if the vendor has a store in NYC like Audio46


----------



## pattont

I have massive jealousy about missing this one. Never been to one and was gonna try to make it to one of these in the US this year, but def can’t make it to the NYC one. 

Hope everyone has an awesome time.


----------



## FullBlownEargasam

FullBlownEargasam- 2xl - 2


----------



## m8o (Jan 30, 2022)

m8o-L-1
m8o-M-1


----------



## kumar402

I see some great advice given in last few pages for attendee. One from my side 
1. Always check the volume knob of amplifier before you put on headphone. I learnt my lesson hard way


----------



## talan7

talan7-2XL-1
talan7-L-1
talan7-M-1


----------



## buke9

buke9-XXL-1


----------



## Velozity

Velozity-3XL-1


----------



## Niyologist

I did my taxes early so I can actually afford something this time around.


----------



## pkcpga (Feb 2, 2022)

I’m hoping to attend CanJam NYC, looks like the vendor list is shaping up nicely, just waiting on my wife’s approval.  It’s always around her birthday.
Wish there was a CanJam in New Hampshire somewhere, I don’t live there, just like that it’s tax free for bigger purchases.


----------



## third_eye (Feb 2, 2022)

Guys, February 10, is the last day to reserve rooms under our room block. If anyone still needs accommodation, please click on the link below.


*Travel*
Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, its central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $264/night. Click here to make your room reservations.


----------



## third_eye

We still have a few volunteer slots remaining. Please send me a PM if interested!

*CanJam Volunteers*
There will be volunteer staff positions at CanJam NYC 2022 to assist at the Registration Desk. You will need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift on either the Saturday or Sunday of the event. Volunteers will receive free weekend tickets along with an event T-Shirt. If you are interested, please send me a PM or email to ethan@canjam.org with your full name, email address, and T-Shirt size.


----------



## LoryWiv

LoryWiv-XXL-1

Just signed up...super excited. Looking forward to the gear and great conversations with other head-fi'ers!


----------



## warrenpchi

Ordeith said:


> So, decided to scout the area a little bit before CanJam, and of course did my duty and went to:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super-delayed reaction I know, but thanks so much for recon mission!   👊


----------



## buzzlulu (Feb 6, 2022)

No Focal?
No Raal?


----------



## buke9

buzzlulu said:


> No Focal?
> No Raal?
> No Meze?


While they might not have booths you will probably find all of their headphone’s there .


----------



## buzzlulu

Quite surprised they will not have booths - particularly Focal who always had the largest at CanJam NY


----------



## goldwerger

buzzlulu said:


> No Focal?
> No Raal?
> No Meze?


Focal is listed as an exhibitor on the website(?)


----------



## szore

Meze is on the list


----------



## buzzlulu

szore said:


> Meze is on the list


Correct - thanks


----------



## ESL-1

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


ESL-1 1-XL


----------



## warrenpchi

The past few years have seen phenomenal growth in high-end personal audio -- with the number of new product options being eclipsed only by the number of newcomers to the hobby.

To properly welcome everybody that is new to the hobby, we have prepared a series of highly-instructional "101" seminars, suitable for beginners and veterans alike. These seminars - lead by some of the most exceptional experts in personal audio - will establish a foundational knowledge base, expand understanding, shatter myths, and help you choose the gear that is best for you (often through personal Q&A sessions with our instructors).

Please note that we've scheduled most of the highly-instructional "101" seminars to take place as early as possible, with the majority of them on Saturday. It is our hope that you'll be able attend them earlier on in the show, then immediately use what you've learned to help you audition and evaluate the gear out on the show floor.


*Headphones 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
11:00a - 12:00p_

Simple in theory, headphones can be extraordinarily complicated electroacoustic devices.  Join us for a clear overview of various driver designs (dynamic, planar magnetic, electrostatic, etc.).  Learn about basic acoustics, frequency response, impedance, sensitivity, and more.  And most importantly, discover how to choose the headphone that best suits your needs.

*Instructor:*  Everett Manns, _Community Manager, Grell Audio_


*Headphones 201*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
12:00p - 1:00pm_

Take your understanding of high-performance headphone audio to the next level, by taking a step back to see a bigger picture.  Explore more advanced acoustical concepts - including pinna interaction, individual ear geometries, and acoustic impedances - all of which can contribute to both perceived and actual differences in what you hear.

*Instructor:*  Axel Grell, _Founder & CEO, Grell Audio_


*Amplification 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
2:00p - 3:00p_

What amp will best drive your headphone(s) of choice?  Should you opt for tubes or solid state?  Learn the basics of amplification including gain, topology, and classification.  Understand how power output, voltage, current, output impedance, damping factor, and distortion will factor into your decisions - and what an amplifier's specifications can and cannot tell you about its performance.

*Instructor:*  Justin Weber, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, ampsandsound_


*Digital Audio 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
3:00p - 4:00p_

Join us for a clear and concise introduction to digital audio, as well as the DACs (Digital-to-Analog Converters) needed to enjoy it.  Learn all about various DAC topologies (Delta-sigma, R-2R, etc.), clocks, filters, jitter, ringing, whether DAC chips really do have a house sound, and much more - so that you can evaluate which DAC might be best for you.

*Instructor:*  Michael Goodman, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, CEntrance_


*Streaming 101*
_Saturday, February 26th, 2022
4:00p - 5:00p_

Streaming is arguably the most convenient method of audio delivery today.  Learn about various streaming services and their features:  music selection, audio quality, artist payout, and more.  Then discover which streaming configuration (apps, connect, dedicated streaming hardware, etc.) is best for your needs.  And finally, to Roon or not to Roon?

*Instructor:*  David Solomon, _VP Business Development, Chief Hi-Res Music Evangelist, Qobuz USA_


*Measurements 101*
_Sunday, February 27th, 2022
12:00p - 1:00p_

Gain foundational knowledge in how to read and interpret headphone measurements.  Learn what measurements can - and what they cannot - tell us about how headphones will sound.  If your purchasing decisions are based upon measurements, either in whole or in part, this may be the most important seminar you’ll attend the entire weekend.

*Instructor:*  Dan Clark, _Founder & Lead Engineer/Designer, Dan Clark Audio_


*Special Presentation:  Chord Electronics’ Mojo 2*
_Sunday, February 27th, 2022
2:00p - 3:00p_

Seven years after the debut of its predecessor, Chord’s long-awaited Mojo 2 portable DAC/amp is finally here.  Come join Rob Watts of Chord Electronics for a fascinating recounting of its development over the years, and a comprehensive overview of the Mojo 2’s groundbreaking features, including:  UHD DSP (a fully transparent and lossless digital tone control); enhanced menu options featuring an additional control sphere for crossfeed/mute/lock settings; intelligent FPGA-based battery management and charging; and of course more taps.

*Special Guest:*  Rob Watts, _Chord Electronics_


*Special Presentation:  Modern Measurement Techniques for Headphones, DACs and Related Audio Devices*
_Sunday, February 27th, 2022
3:00p - 4:00p_

Since the introduction of the Hewlett-Packard 200A audio oscillator in 1939, sine waves have been the primary test signal to characterize performance of audio products.  With many of today’s audio products incorporating non-linear signal processing, such as noise-cancelling headphones or voice-processing devices, sinewave-based testing methods either do not work or yield test results that are incorrect, especially when characterizing distortion.  This seminar will focus on test techniques that incorporate test signals and analysis methods using speech and music-like signals as well as actual speech and music.  This seminar is intended for anyone involved in product design or are interested in learning more about how today’s audio products should be tested to better characterize audio quality.

*Special Guest:*  Dan Foley, _Audio Precision_


----------



## kumar402 (Feb 7, 2022)

warrenpchi said:


> The past few years have seen phenomenal growth in high-end personal audio -- with the number of new product options being eclipsed only by the number of newcomers to the hobby.
> 
> To properly welcome everybody that is new to the hobby, we have prepared a series of highly-instructional "101" seminars, suitable for beginners and veterans alike. These seminars - lead by some of the most exceptional experts in personal audio - will establish a foundational knowledge base, expand understanding, shatter myths, and help you choose the gear that is best for you (often through personal Q&A sessions with our instructors).
> 
> ...


Fantastic opportunity to learn a lot that this hobby has to offer. Wish I could attend and interact with these esteemed gentlemen.

In my previous visit, it was all about checking out gears but now I'm at a stage in my hobby where these sessions are tempting me more than actual gears.

Will there be recordings available for these sessions?


----------



## joe

If anyone is planning on attending CanJam NYC 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.

In an effort to not clutter the thread up with requests. any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.


----------



## warrenpchi

kumar402 said:


> Fantastic opportunity to learn a lot that this hobby has to offer. Wish I could attend and interact with these esteemed gentlemen.
> 
> In my previous visit, it was all about checking out gears but now I'm at a stage in my hobby where these sessions are tempting me more than actual gears.



I completely understand what you mean.  This is where the excitement of the initial gear phase grows into a deeper thirst for knowledge and wisdom in the hobby.   



kumar402 said:


> Will there be recordings available for these sessions?



Unfortunately, no.  For the time being, these seminars are CanJam exclusives.


----------



## third_eye

warrenpchi said:


>



AMAZING!!

Just a heads up for everyone. We had a similar Saturday schedule for CanJam SoCal this past September and my only advice is........come early.


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> The past few years have seen phenomenal growth in high-end personal audio -- with the number of new product options being eclipsed only by the number of newcomers to the hobby.
> 
> To properly welcome everybody that is new to the hobby, we have prepared a series of highly-instructional "101" seminars, suitable for beginners and veterans alike. These seminars - lead by some of the most exceptional experts in personal audio - will establish a foundational knowledge base, expand understanding, shatter myths, and help you choose the gear that is best for you (often through personal Q&A sessions with our instructors).
> 
> ...



So many interesting sessions.

But I must say so many headphones I want to try..

which there was a hole day of seminars that preceded the 2-day demos so as not to compete with the precious time


----------



## Frankie D

goldwerger said:


> So many interesting sessions.
> 
> But I must say so many headphones I want to try..
> 
> which there was a hole day of seminars that preceded the 2-day demos so as not to compete with the precious time


An excellent idea.  +1


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

goldwerger said:


> So many interesting sessions.
> 
> But I must say so many headphones I want to try..
> 
> which there was a hole day of seminars that preceded the 2-day demos so as not to compete with the precious time


Or, just record them so you can listen to them at 2 am when you are posting your impressions on head fi.


----------



## goldwerger

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Or, just record them so you can listen to them at 2 am when you are posting your impressions on head fi.



that would be ideal... show admins can easily offer password access to content for those attending (if "free content" is an issue, which I think it shouldn't be and would only amplify the brand)


----------



## Zachik

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Or, just record them so you can listen to them at 2 am when you are posting your impressions on head fi.


+1

I cannot attend this time around, and would love to see Rob Watts' seminar!!


----------



## PointyFox

Will there be any Stax there?


----------



## m8o

joe said:


> If anyone is planning on attending CanJam NYC 2022 and would like a profile badge (or needs any other CanJam profile badges), *please send me a PM by clicking here* and I can get you set up.
> 
> In an effort to not clutter the thread up with requests. any in-thread profile badge requests will be removed from the thread.



I'd like to make a suggestion for those of us who would have attended a 2021 event to do this with a "CanJam 2021 In Spirit" badge too.  😁


----------



## szore

Everyone knows it's $125 for a badge, right?


----------



## m8o (Feb 8, 2022)

PointyFox said:


> Will there be any Stax there?



Even if they are not there officially any manufacturers that make an electrostatic amp will have some to audition.  It's pretty definite that Woo Audio will have a few Stax hp for example.


----------



## m8o

szore said:


> Everyone knows it's $125 for a badge, right?


You forgot to provide your PayPal.me url.  😝😜


----------



## joe

szore said:


> Everyone knows it's $125 for a badge, right?


News to me, and I'm the one who gives out these profile badges! Expect an invoice shortly for all of those in your profile.... 

*TO CLARIFY: * Profile badges are free. *PM ME BY CLICKING HERE* to get yours.


----------



## Ray3rd

No, Campfire Audio, FIIO or Schiit ?


----------



## twister6

Ray3rd said:


> No, Campfire Audio, FIIO or Schiit ?



... and no Sony to showcase their new DAP (to be announced today)


----------



## allenwong

third_eye said:


> To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by hyphens. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
> 
> *third_eye-L-2
> third_eye-S-1
> ...


allenwong-L-1


----------



## DUNU-Topsound

We'll be there with VULKAN, a hybrid prototype with 4+2 configuration that we hope to collect extensive feedback on. We might have a few versions of it available to see which version people prefer.


----------



## syazwaned

Nice! Hope someone could give Mojo 2 vs Centrance Hifi M8 impression


----------



## corgifall

DUNU-Topsound said:


> We'll be there with VULKAN, a hybrid prototype with 4+2 configuration that we hope to collect extensive feedback on. We might have a few versions of it available to see which version people prefer.


I’m sad I’m going to miss prototype vulkans


----------



## joe

corgifall said:


> I’m sad I’m going to miss prototype vulkans


There's still time to book a flight!


----------



## corgifall

joe said:


> There's still time to book a flight!


Can’t due to work projects around that time. I’m gonna definitely do canjam in Cali this year though!


----------



## joe

And for those of you who haven't booked a room yet:



third_eye said:


> Guys, February 10, is the last day to reserve rooms under our room block. If anyone still needs accommodation, please click on the link below.
> 
> 
> *Travel*
> Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at New York Marriott Marquis. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, its central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. We have secured a limited number of rooms for $264/night. Click here to make your room reservations.


----------



## ipaddy

Hi, Powers-that-be.

I bought a 2 day ticket in early January, and it was charged. When do we receive tickets? Thank you.


----------



## third_eye

ipaddy said:


> Hi, Powers-that-be.
> 
> I bought a 2 day ticket in early January, and it was charged. When do we receive tickets? Thank you.



In case you did not receive an email confirmation, please send me a PM or an email to ethan@canjam.org


----------



## buke9

Any word if this is going to be maskless since the NY Gov has dropped it for businesses in the state ?


----------



## Pappucho

pappucho-L-1


----------



## pkcpga

buke9 said:


> Any word if this is going to be maskless since the NY Gov has dropped it for businesses in the state ?


I don’t believe the nyc mayor has dropped masks or vaccine requirement, just the governor stated it’s being left up to local orders over it being a state order.


----------



## szore

pkcpga said:


> I don’t believe the nyc mayor has dropped masks or vaccine requirement, just the governor stated it’s being left up to local orders over it being a state order.


She has but not for venues.


----------



## qboogie

Can I highly recommend a most excellent brunch place?

Quality Italian on 57th St and 6 Ave. There is never a line for brunch, the service is top notch, and their steaks are crazy good. Don't be fooled by the unimpressive name, the food absolutely impresses.


----------



## fiiom11pro

qboogie said:


> Can I highly recommend a most excellent brunch place?
> 
> Quality Italian on 57th St and 6 Ave. There is never a line for brunch, the service is top notch, and their steaks are crazy good. Don't be fooled by the unimpressive name, the food absolutely impresses.



but we will be busy auditioning audio gears 

thanks for the recommendation though. we might drop by.



joe said:


> And for those of you who haven't booked a room yet:




I still was able to book today 2/11.

See you all.


----------



## m8o (Feb 11, 2022)

buke9 said:


> Any word if this is going to be maskless since the NY Gov has dropped it for businesses in the state ?





pkcpga said:


> I don’t believe the nyc mayor has dropped masks or vaccine requirement, just the governor stated it’s being left up to local orders over it being a state order.





szore said:


> She has but not for venues.



 Mask mandate in NYC ends today.  But it seems either the hotel or CanJam itself can require it (I think}.

https://abc7ny.com/school-mask-mandate-kathy-hochul-new-york-covid-19/11551484/

Notably: "If you're in New York City and unvaccinated, the requirement remains that you must always be masked in public settings."  (Best of luck with that.)

That all said whatever may be (or become) the rule in the hotel or at this event, I am vaccinated but I will still wear a mask when rubbing elbows with my fellow attendees.  I avoided the illness to this point; and every friend vaccinated or not that avoided it before Omicron but who had backed off their caution and went back to life as normal got it this past holiday season.  Not backing down|off now; lest a Zetacron or Uzbekibekicron variant start spreading and get me that the CDC and media only become aware of and start warning us about a few weeks later (lol).

p.s. These numbers do look good for NYC.  A good deal better for Manhattan actually than the average of all the counties in NY state.  To put fellow attendees' minds at ease.


----------



## SalR406

m8o said:


> ... Uzbekibekicron ...


LOL


----------



## earmonger (Feb 11, 2022)

Pro tip for newbies:  There are side rooms off the main exhibition hall. They are much quieter AND they have some of the most high-end gear. (People who have been looking for Stax, that's where I found some at an amp maker's setup.)  Do yourself a favor and check them out.

And, yes, bring your own DAP if you have particular music preferences, your own cables if your DAP has a balanced output and your own tips if you have individual ears. A lot of vendors will have tips, and maybe you'll get a few for your collection, but you'll get the best fit with the ones you're used to.


----------



## m8o (Feb 11, 2022)

earmonger said:


> an amp maker's setup


That would be the Woo Audio room; typically a Woo + Stax + Cayin room.  Even if Stax skips this one I suspect Woo will have & bring their own.


----------



## AxelCloris

earmonger said:


> And, yes, bring your own DAP if you have particular music preferences


Absolutely. In additional to music tastes and reference tracks, there's another great reason to bring your own DAP: if all the chairs are occupied you can easily stand off to the side of an exhibit and audition a headphone with gear you know and love. Sometimes exhibits are so packed you'll see one or even two rows of auditioners standing behind the chairs trying headphones with their own sources.

More exhibits need AC/DC's "Thunderstruck" off _The Razors Edge_ in their demo libraries.


----------



## ESL-1 (Feb 11, 2022)

m8o said:


> Even if they are not there officially any manufacturers that make an electrostatic amp will have some to audition.  It's pretty definite that Woo Audio will have a few Stax hp for example.


Eksonic will be introducing their new electrostatic amplifier and will have some Stax to audition with in their room (or bring your own).  I was fortunate to get a chance to audition the amp, it sounds superb.

They will also have their custom build of the infamous Stax T2, not to be missed by any electrostatic fans.

Due to the big back order on the new TOTL model Stax phone, the SR-X9000 I would not be surprised if there are none to hear at the show.  I truly hope that is not the case, I was really looking forward to hear how they sound.


----------



## goldwerger

Is there some program that shows which of these side or back rooms exist and where so one plan and not misse them?


----------



## szore

goldwerger said:


> Is there some program that shows which of these side or back rooms exist and where so one plan and not misse them?


They will post it before the show. And there will be signs there too


----------



## buzzlulu

I think there needs to be an updated statement from the CanJam organizers confirming they are maintaining a mask requirement whose compliance will be enforced


----------



## third_eye

buzzlulu said:


> I think there needs to be an updated statement from the CanJam organizers confirming they are maintaining a mask requirement whose compliance will be enforced



Based on the recent announcements, the Marriott Marquis is in the process of updating their guidelines with regards to mask requirements. We expect to post an update on this tomorrow.


----------



## Codyyy

I’m so sad I cant join the event


----------



## fiiom11pro

Codyyy said:


> I’m so sad I cant join the event




why?


----------



## Codyyy

I’m currently a college student and my budget has been stretched way too thin as it is, I dont think I can even afford to travel let alone sleep in a hotel for a night. The struggle is real Lol


----------



## fiiom11pro

Codyyy said:


> I’m currently a college student and my budget has been stretched way too thin as it is, I dont think I can even afford to travel let alone sleep in a hotel for a night. The struggle is real Lol




i see. that explains it. hope you can soon..it's really a great experience.auditioning hiend gears for free. very worth it.


----------



## Codyyy

I really hope one day I can go to one too. Might be a dream come true to be surrounded with people who actually understand my obsession with headphones. I would love to listen to as much gear as I want


----------



## third_eye

*UPDATE: COVID-19 Event Guidelines*

Last week, on February 10, New York lifted its mask requirement for indoor activities. The New York Marriott Marquis has now also lifted its mask requirement for vaccinated hotel guests and event attendees. It has always been our priority to organize safe CanJam events by following the applicable laws and guidelines established by local authorities and the venue, and we have updated our event protocols accordingly.

With this in mind, and with these latest updates, masks will not be required to attend CanJam NYC 2022. At this time, all other event protocols will remain in place, and CanJam attendees will need to show proof of vaccination to enter the NY Marriott Marquis and attend CanJam NYC 2022. We will continue to monitor and will update in case of any further changes from the State of New York and the New York Marriott Marquis.

We're looking forward to seeing everyone soon!


----------



## third_eye

iFi audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## prtuc2

Are we allowed to bring snacks or water to enter (of course not eating or drinking around the equipments), plan to attend my first CanJam sorry if that question have already brought up before.


----------



## third_eye

prtuc2 said:


> Are we allowed to bring snacks or water to enter (of course not eating or drinking around the equipments), plan to attend my first CanJam sorry if that question have already brought up before.



Yes, it's ok to bring along in a backpack or sealed container. We will have a lounge/seating area right in the middle of the ballroom for people to rest and recharge.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Just received the email with the updated COVID-19 guidelines. Great news! Vaccination still required but no masks required.


----------



## PreeminentPeace

Hmm How to convince my wife I need to go to NYC for two days at the end of February....


----------



## buke9

Yes No Masks !! Now if we can get rid of them for my flight it will be a more enjoyable time. Really looking forward to this CanJam it’s been awhile.


----------



## szore

PreeminentPeace said:


> Hmm How to convince my wife I need to go to NYC for two days at the end of February....


Bring her.


----------



## PreeminentPeace

szore said:


> Bring her.


Haha I wish. She thinks I'm mad when I sit with my own equipment for hours. She may finally commit me if I went to canjam for days of listening bliss... Especially after she saw the credit card bill after I undoubtedly buy a bunch more of equipment that I fall in love with on the show floor.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

After 2 years of wearing a mask, not wearing one would feel like not wearing pants. lol.....



szore said:


> Bring her.


only if she knows the real costs of the gear.


----------



## warrenpchi

HiFiGuy528 said:


> After 2 years of wearing a mask, not wearing one would feel like not wearing pants. lol.....



Just to be clear, you need to wear pants at CanJam NYC 2022.


----------



## fiiom11pro

PreeminentPeace said:


> Hmm How to convince my wife I need to go to NYC for two days at the end of February....


Buy her an Abyss ab-1266 with the stack


PreeminentPeace said:


> Hmm How to convince my wife I need to go to NYC for two days at the end of February....




my wife is coming with me together with our 8-year old son. Her friend will also be coming albeit on a different transportation. They will just tour NY and will just accompany me.  This would be our third time in NY and we have to travel hours just to get there.

NY has so many great places that they will enjoy with (and you). 

You won't regret it.


----------



## fiiom11pro

warrenpchi said:


> Just to be clear, you need to wear pants at CanJam NYC 2022.




LOL.


----------



## Drewligarchy (Feb 15, 2022)

qboogie said:


> Can I highly recommend a most excellent brunch place?
> 
> Quality Italian on 57th St and 6 Ave. There is never a line for brunch, the service is top notch, and their steaks are crazy good. Don't be fooled by the unimpressive name, the food absolutely impresses.



Get the chicken parm pizza. It's not a pizza, just chicken parm shaped like one. Widely considered the best chicken parm there is - and my favorite chicken parm ever.


----------



## AxelCloris

szore said:


> Bring her.


We are on Broadway after all!



warrenpchi said:


> Just to be clear, you need to wear pants at CanJam NYC 2022.


That's it, now I need to buy a kilt for next weekend.


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> That's it, now I need to buy a kilt for next weekend.


Get this one:




Ignore the user error, who chose to hang a beer stein instead of a pair of headphones!


----------



## joe

Nah, this would be better if it had hooks....


----------



## AxelCloris (Feb 15, 2022)

I was thinking more along the lines of a Utilikilt with multiple pockets for sources, IEMs, and accessories.



Edit: I just remembered this wasn't the first time this idea has come up. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-socal-2021-september-25-26-2021.926435/page-19#post-16424001


----------



## qboogie

Drewligarchy said:


> Get the chicken parm pizza. It's not a pizza, just chicken parm shaped like one. Widely considered the best chicken parm there is - and my favorite chicken parm ever.


And the corn creme brulee. Shockingly good.


----------



## Terco

TOOL is playing Saturday 26 at Prudential Center NJ, I know what I'm doing after CanJam


----------



## joe

Terco said:


> TOOL is playing Saturday 26 at Prudential Center NJ, I know what I'm doing after CanJam


Don’t tell @third_eye


----------



## AxelCloris

Why do you think we're in NY that weekend and not Presidents' Day weekend like usual?


----------



## Terco

AxelCloris said:


> Why do you think we're in NY that weekend and not President's Day weekend like usual?


----------



## m8o

prtuc2 said:


> Are we allowed to bring snacks or water to enter (of course not eating or drinking around the equipments), plan to attend my first CanJam sorry if that question have already brought up before.





third_eye said:


> Yes, it's ok to bring along in a backpack or sealed container. We will have a lounge/seating area right in the middle of the ballroom for people to rest and recharge.



And I'll add, one or two floors up -- accessible via the escalator behind the CanJam check-in desk -- is this huge atrium with three or four restaurants at the far side of this open space.  I usually like to have a seat at the bar along the side wall and have a bite to eat and drink at least one of the two days I'm there.


----------



## joe

m8o said:


> And I'll add, one or two floors up -- accessible via the escalator behind the CanJam check-in desk -- is this huge atrium with three or four restaurants at the far side of this open space.  I usually like to have a seat at the bar along the side wall and have a bite to eat and drink at least one of the two days I'm there.



That would be the 8th floor (with hotel registration). I believe that the CanJam NYC will be on the 6th floor.


----------



## Zachik

Who was I fooling?!  Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
Joe - please badge me


----------



## warrenpchi

_Speaking of floors, here's another tip..._

*If this is your first time at CanJam NYC, it helps to know that their elevators don't work like typical elevators.*

You don't just walk up to one and wait.  If you do that, you'll wind up inside an elevator car with no way to control (or even know) where you'll be going to.  That's because the Marriott Marquis Times Square uses a "destination dispatch" elevator system.  What you need to do is go to one of the call consoles outside the cars, then enter the floor you want to go to, then go to the elevator shaft that it directs you to.  It's not the most intuitive thing, but it is quite efficient.


----------



## third_eye

Zachik said:


> Who was I fooling?!  Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> Joe - please badge me



YAY!!!


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> Who was I fooling?!  Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> Joe - please badge me


I live in Brooklyn but I am toying with the idea of getting a room myself, just for the 'experience'.


----------



## buke9

Zachik said:


> Who was I fooling?!  Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> Joe - please badge me


No masks and now @Zachik is coming how much better can it get ?


----------



## szore

buke9 said:


> No masks and now @Zachik is coming how much better can it get ?


Lets book Babymetal for a performance.....


----------



## buke9

szore said:


> Lets book Babymetal for a performance.....


Never heard of them but if you like them that much …..


----------



## AxelCloris

szore said:


> Lets book Babymetal for a performance.....


Words cannot describe just how down for this I am.


----------



## Zachik

Had to google Babymetal... Had no idea whether or not you guys are serious (never heard of them).


----------



## szore




----------



## Zachik

I saw a movie where sleep depravation methods were used on a terrorist, keeping bright lights on 24/7 and playing *very* loud heavy metal music nonstop... 
I think the clip that @szore shared would be the next step up in the torture!


----------



## szore

Zachik said:


> I saw a movie where sleep depravation methods were used on a terrorist, keeping bright lights on 24/7 and playing *very* loud heavy metal music nonstop...
> I think the clip that @szore shared would be the next step up in the torture!


Hey! Stop picking on Babymetal!


----------



## buke9

AxelCloris said:


> Words cannot describe just how down for this I am.


Of course you are.



szore said:


>



Sorry no words . I’m guessing the flashing lights must have triggered some undiagnosed epileptic condition I was not aware of and still trying to process what I just saw.


----------



## RogerHuston

Hello, is there an updated list of Exhibitors?  I heard headphones.com pulled out?   I was really hoping they would be there. Wondering who else has pulled out.  I checked the main website, they are still listed as a sponsor.


----------



## AxelCloris

While Headphones.com won't be exhibiting at CanJam New York this year, they are one of the show sponsors and we're thankful for their support in helping make the event possible this year. You can always see the most up-to-date list of brands that will be available at CanJam New York beneath the Exhibitors banner on the first page.
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2022-february-26-27-2022.960696/#post-16667066


----------



## m8o

RogerHuston said:


> Hello, is there an updated list of Exhibitors?  I heard headphones.com pulled out?   I was really hoping they would be there. Wondering who else has pulled out.  I checked the main website, they are still listed as a sponsor.



The local Audio46 store who stocks their booth with a huge number of items to audition and buy at special show prices should make up for any concern you have over them not attending.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

we have a new high-end hp/pre amp to show at CanJam. See us in the private room on the left side of the show floor. 

Here's a teaser...


----------



## m8o

HiFiGuy528 said:


> on the left side of the show floor



That would be left side looking in to the show or looking out?


----------



## szore

HiFiGuy528 said:


> we have a new high-end hp/pre amp to show at CanJam. See us in the private room on the left side of the show floor.
> 
> Here's a teaser...


I'll take 2. Do they come in teal?


----------



## Zachik

szore said:


> I'll take 2. Do they come in *teal*?


Sharks fan from NYC?!


----------



## goldwerger

m8o said:


> The local Audio46 store who stocks their booth with a huge number of items to audition and buy at special show prices should make up for any concern you have over them not attending.


those guys are graet to deal with (I'm a local here in NYC, and their local store in midtown is a joy to go to and demo headphones). Tony K. is the guy..


----------



## TaronL

RogerHuston said:


> Hello, is there an updated list of Exhibitors? I heard headphones.com pulled out? I was really hoping they would be there. Wondering who else has pulled out. I checked the main website, they are still listed as a sponsor.


Unfortunately we won't be exhibiting this year in New York but both @lissimore and I will be there on Sunday to see everyone! Looking forward to the show!


----------



## szore

goldwerger said:


> those guys are graet to deal with (I'm a local here in NYC, and their local store in midtown is a joy to go to and demo headphones). Tony K. is the guy..


I walk in the store, and Tony goes, "It's ok, he's a regular".


----------



## LoryWiv

TaronL said:


> Unfortunately we won't be exhibiting this year in New York but both @lissimore and I will be there on Sunday to see everyone! Looking forward to the show!


Unfortunate, I was interested in hearing a few things you carry, possibly scoring a show discount on upgrading my Felik's Audio amp. I'm sure there are sound reasons for Headphones.com not exhibiting, glad that you'll attend.


----------



## ipaddy

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There were a lot of discounts for Can Jam Socal.   It was definitely more common than not to my memory.    Seemed like 10% was a common theme.   Not a huge discount, but worth it to me for some products.


Is that more for high end, low end, or just randomly distributed over price ranges?

Also, do they take both cash and CC, or just CC?



goldwerger said:


> those guys are graet to deal with (I'm a local here in NYC, and their local store in midtown is a joy to go to and demo headphones). Tony K. is the guy..


Yes. They are good.

The question is, if some other exhibitor is giving, say, a 10% or 20% discount on an item, will Audio46 match it?


----------



## twister6

ipaddy said:


> Is that more for high end, low end, or just randomly distributed over price ranges?
> 
> Also, do they take both cash and CC, or just CC?



cash, unmarked bills, and under the table only.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
j/k


----------



## goldwerger

ipaddy said:


> Yes. They are good.
> 
> The question is, if some other exhibitor is giving, say, a 10% or 20% discount on an item, will Audio46 match it?


Only one way to find out…


----------



## RogerHuston

AxelCloris said:


> While Headphones.com won't be exhibiting at CanJam New York this year, they are one of the show sponsors and we're thankful for their support in helping make the event possible this year. You can always see the most up-to-date list of brands that will be available at CanJam New York beneath the Exhibitors banner on the first page.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2022-february-26-27-2022.960696/#post-16667066



Ok, thank you. I didn't know the first post was being kept up-to-date.



m8o said:


> The local Audio46 store who stocks their booth with a huge number of items to audition and buy at special show prices should make up for any concern you have over them not attending.



We will see.  I trust headphones.com and they gave some good at the show only pricing in Irvine and I specifically had about $3800 earmarked for them at this show. If not, I will have to wait until Chicago or London.



twister6 said:


> cash, unmarked bills, and under the table only.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Paypal or Vemo - friends and family.


----------



## Zachik

Quick "survey" for out-of-town participants who do NOT stay at the CanJam hotel:
*Which hotel are you staying at?  *

I booked an inexpensive hotel 9-10 minutes away (walking, per Google maps), but I will change hotels if a critical mass of people stay at a different hotel... Always more fun to hang out together (and grab breakfast together before the show opens)


----------



## Garney

Zachik said:


> Quick "survey" for out-of-town participants who do NOT stay at the CanJam hotel:
> *Which hotel are you staying at?  *
> 
> I booked an inexpensive hotel 9-10 minutes away (walking, per Google maps), but I will change hotels if a critical mass of people stay at a different hotel... Always more fun to hang out together (and grab breakfast together before the show opens)


I'm at the Moxy Times Square (Marriott property) on 7th Avenue. About a 10 minute walk as well.


----------



## RogerHuston

AC Hotel Times Square


----------



## benjifx19

Will there be a booth to try STAX maybe HeadAmp. I called Audio 46 and they will not be showing their STAX. I have my eye on the SR 007 MK2


----------



## NovaFlyer (Feb 18, 2022)

Zachik said:


> Who was I fooling?!  Flights and hotel - booked!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!
> Joe - please badge me


I knew you would succumb.  The power of CanJam - resistance is futile!  Looking forward to catching up.


buke9 said:


> No masks and now @Zachik is coming how much better can it get ?


He's buying drinks!


goldwerger said:


> those guys are graet to deal with (I'm a local here in NYC, and their local store in midtown is a joy to go to and demo headphones). Tony K. is the guy..


Always pay them a visit when I'm in the area.  Awesome staff!


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> I knew you would succumb. The power of CanJam - resistance is futile! Looking forward to catching up.


You know me well, my friend 



NovaFlyer said:


> He's buying drinks!


Will be honored to buy you and @buke9 a drink!


----------



## joseph69

benjifx19 said:


> Will there be a booth to try STAX maybe HeadAmp. I called Audio 46 and they will not be showing their STAX. I have my eye on the SR 007 MK2


I know for sure you'll be able to hear the new SR-X9000 from both, HeadAmp & Woo Audio.
I'm sure one or the other (if not both) will have an 007 Mk2, as well as other models.


----------



## fiiom11pro

joseph69 said:


> I know for sure you'll be able to hear the new SR-X9000 from both, HeadAmp & Woo Audio.
> I'm sure one or the other (if not both) will have an 007 Mk2, as well as other models.


this would be epic. I hope there is a wa33 running x9000.

and some lcd5 etc.


----------



## joseph69

fiiom11pro said:


> this would be epic. I hope there is a wa33 running x9000.
> 
> and some lcd5 etc.


The WA33 isn't for electrostatic headphones, but there will be a Standard Edition there to run dynamics/planar etc.
There will be a Woo 3ES (which is their electrostatic amp) running the X9000 and HeadAmps Blue Hawaii Special Edition electrostatic amp.


----------



## cadsh

Campfire Audio and Schitt won't be present at the show. If anyone interested in Campfire Cascade close-back (2 extra cables) or Schitt Bifrost 2 dac, just PM me. 
I will bring them to sell.
Might sell Rosson Rad-0 too.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> You know me well, my friend
> 
> 
> Will be honored to buy you and @buke9 a drink!


Looking forward to it.  I arrive Friday afternoon and text you.  Good travels! 🚃


----------



## JerryX

Does any one know if I could exchange my 2 tickets from Saturday to Sunday? I have to change my flight but I couldn’t find the contact for ticket policy. Need some help, thanks!


----------



## fiiom11pro

joseph69 said:


> The WA33 isn't for electrostatic headphones, but there will be a Standard Edition there to run dynamics/planar etc.
> There will be a Woo 3ES (which is their electrostatic amp) running the X9000 and HeadAmps Blue Hawaii Special Edition electrostatic amp.


ah yeah wa33 and susvara i mean 

lol. what am i thinking...


----------



## Zachik

NovaFlyer said:


> Looking forward to it.  I arrive Friday afternoon and text you.  Good travels! 🚃


I am arriving Friday morning.
Will be thrilled to join others for lunch on Friday...


----------



## KPzypher

All set for next weekend!


----------



## buke9

benjifx19 said:


> Will there be a booth to try STAX maybe HeadAmp. I called Audio 46 and they will not be showing their STAX. I have my eye on the SR 007 MK2


Just checked with a friend at HeadAmp and they will have a SR-X9000 at NYC.



Zachik said:


> Quick "survey" for out-of-town participants who do NOT stay at the CanJam hotel:
> *Which hotel are you staying at?  *
> 
> I booked an inexpensive hotel 9-10 minutes away (walking, per Google maps), but I will change hotels if a critical mass of people stay at a different hotel... Always more fun to hang out together (and grab breakfast together before the show opens)


Millennium Broadway Times Square on 7TH Ave as well this is where I stayed last time and saves me $400 for the weekend over the Marriott.



Zachik said:


> I am arriving Friday morning.
> Will be thrilled to join others for lunch on Friday...


Will join you for dinner Friday as I don’t get in till 2pm .


----------



## fiiom11pro

m8o said:


> I swear, I did not will this into existence....
> 
> https://www.deseret.com/coronavirus/2022/2/18/22940749/omicron-variant-symptoms-ba-2-severe-covid
> 
> Son of a... (lol; to be clear will only be meaningful if a trend takes hold)





buke9 said:


> Just checked with a friend at HeadAmp and they will have a SR-X9000 at NYC.


💗


----------



## Zachik

@AxelCloris - are we getting Jude's pre-CanJam video? 
I will be lost, wondering the show floor aimlessly without watching it...  



buke9 said:


> Millennium Broadway Times Square on 7TH Ave as well this is where I stayed last time and saves me $400 for the weekend over the Marriott.


Will check it out. A little more expensive than my hotel but 4-star and much closer...


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> @AxelCloris - are we getting Jude's pre-CanJam video?
> I will be lost, wondering the show floor aimlessly without watching it...



Working on it.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Working on it.


You guys keep cutting it closer and closer to the show... feels like one of those scenes in a movie where the main guy (or gal) manage to diffuse the bomb less than 5 seconds before it goes off!!


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> You guys keep cutting it closer and closer to the show... feels like one of those scenes in a movie where the main guy (or gal) manage to diffuse the bomb less than 5 seconds before it goes off!!


Don't worry. We'll save the day, yet.


----------



## msing539

Is there a digital event map that shows exhibitor locations?


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Less than a week to go and no mention of PIZZA?!?!?

Well let's fix that: PIZZA


----------



## johnccl196

Wonder when ZMF will return to shows again. Would love to try out their various models and to sample amp pairings


----------



## RogerHuston

johnccl196 said:


> Wonder when ZMF will return to shows again. Would love to try out their various models and to sample amp pairings


Maybe Chicago as they are locals.  You'll find some at the show. Justin at the ampsandsound booth will have a VC.  Sometimes at the booths people will let you try theirs.



ralphp@optonline said:


> Less than a week to go and no mention of PIZZA?!?!?
> 
> Well let's fix that: PIZZA



I'm sure more people will talk Pizza once the show is in Chicago.


----------



## goldwerger

RogerHuston said:


> I'm sure more people will talk Pizza once the show is in Chicago.


oh no, you didn't go there, did you... that's a pile of soggy dough man... NYC thin and crusty is the only way to go! 
(from a die hard local, of course


----------



## joe

goldwerger said:


> oh no, you didn't go there, did you... that's a pile of soggy dough man... NYC thin and crusty is the only way to go!
> (from a die hard local, of course


Nah, Detroit style.


----------



## Zachik

THE worst pizza I have ever had was in Italy (many years ago)... NY / Chicago / Detroit - all great in comparison 🤤
But, since we're going to be in NYC soon - I would love to get recommendations from locals!


----------



## ralphp@optonline

RogerHuston said:


> I'm sure more people will talk Pizza once the show is in Chicago.


Wow! You are one brave soul. Chicago's version of pizza versus the classic, incredible and world famous NYC pizza. Come on you can't be serious.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

joe said:


> Nah, Detroit style.


Best joke I heard in ten years.
Get real!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

ralphp@optonline said:


> Less than a week to go and no mention of PIZZA?!?!?
> 
> Well let's fix that: PIZZA


I will get at least one slice a day that I am in New York.



RogerHuston said:


> I'm sure more people will talk Pizza once the show is in Chicago.


That thick thing they sell in Chicago is good, but it ain't pizza!

Italian Beef sandwich and Chicago style hot dogs are high on my list if I go.


----------



## Unseen Aura (Feb 20, 2022)

Not sure how many of you have similar issues to mine, but one of the main things with any conventions* I've discovered in general is seating options, or inability to stand for long periods of time. And my trusted sidestick has been an eternal savior, so worthy of sharing in case it comes in handy. Got it off Amazon about the price of a silver-plated copper cable. It's extremely sturdy & durable, and quick deploy/closer. I've covered mine with stuff, but picture for visuals:




Might help a future someone 🦇


----------



## szore

Pizza Supreme is always good, bit of a walk tho...

https://goo.gl/maps/Z8xSqUaWGyWv3b8X8


----------



## ralphp@optonline

All it took was one word to breathe some life into this thread.


----------



## goldwerger

szore said:


> Pizza Supreme is always good, bit of a walk tho...
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/Z8xSqUaWGyWv3b8X8


that's a good option in walking distance


----------



## NovaFlyer

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I will get at least one slice a day that I am in New York.


Joe's Pizza is a 5-7 minute walk down Broadway.  Always good for a mid-day snack.



szore said:


> Pizza Supreme is always good, bit of a walk tho...
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/Z8xSqUaWGyWv3b8X8


A great stop for those arriving via Penn Station.  I did that back in 2020 and very tasty!


----------



## AxelCloris

NovaFlyer said:


> Joe's Pizza is a 5-7 minute walk down Broadway. Always good for a mid-day snack.


@joe has pizza? I never knew. Joe, why have you kept this from me for years?


----------



## joe

It's all about the sauce.


----------



## warrenpchi

Unseen Aura said:


> Not sure how many of you have similar issues to mine, but one of the main things with any conventions* I've discovered in general is seating options



We always build in a lounge section where people can relax and hang out.


----------



## joe

warrenpchi said:


> We always build in a lounge section where people can relax and hang out.


Was that the first CanJam NYC?


----------



## Dellwolf

joe said:


> Was that the first CanJam NYC?


Yeah, that picture is from NYC 2017, I can see the hat I wore that year in the picture.

You know the much larger giveaway that I completely failed to notice when I first looked at the picture is the giant projection thing on the wall in the background that has the Canjam NYC 2017 logo.


----------



## earmonger (Feb 21, 2022)

Zachik said:


> THE worst pizza I have ever had was in Italy (many years ago)... NY / Chicago / Detroit - all great in comparison 🤤
> But, since we're going to be in NYC soon - I would love to get recommendations from locals!


Near Times Square, Joe's on Broadway, Upside Pizza (598 8th Ave) and Nizza on 9th Avenue are good. Pizza Suprema at 32d and 8th, an easy walk, got "discovered" and added a lot of idiotic overpriced foodie options, but its basic cheese and tomato slice -- just ask for the regular or cheese, it's not displayed -- is the bomb, and sausage, eggplant or mushroom are also great choices. Meanwhile Bleecker Street Pizza down in Greenwich Village is wonderful. Skip the long lines at the Instagram-hyped Prince Street Pizza. Nolita Pizza (2 locations) is also wow.


----------



## joe

Dellwolf said:


> You know the much larger giveaway that I completely failed to notice when I first looked at the picture is the giant projection thing on the wall in the background that has the Canjam NYC 2017 logo.


You can tell I'm up late when....


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

earmonger said:


> Near Times Square, Joe's on Broadway, Upside Pizza (598 8th Ave) and Nizza on 9th Avenue are good. Pizza Suprema at 32d and 8th, an easy walk, got "discovered" and added a lot of idiotic overpriced foodie options, but its basic cheese and tomato slice -- just ask for the regular or basic, it's not displayed -- is the bomb, and sausage, eggplant or mushroom are also great choices. Meanwhile Bleecker Street Pizza down in Greenwich Village is wonderful. Skip the long lines at the Instagram-hyped Prince Street Pizza. Nolita Pizza (2 locations) is also wow.


Have to respectfully disagree. If you get a full fresh pie, there’s nothing better than Prince Street in NYC. If you don’t want to go far, as mentioned a few posts back Joe’s Pizza is super close and awesome.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

earmonger said:


> Near Times Square, Joe's on Broadway, Upside Pizza (598 8th Ave) and Nizza on 9th Avenue are good. Pizza Suprema at 32d and 8th, an easy walk, got "discovered" and added a lot of idiotic overpriced foodie options, but its basic cheese and tomato slice -- just ask for the regular or basic, it's not displayed -- is the bomb, and sausage, eggplant or mushroom are also great choices. Meanwhile Bleecker Street Pizza down in Greenwich Village is wonderful. Skip the long lines at the Instagram-hyped Prince Street Pizza. Nolita Pizza (2 locations) is also wow.



Respect for mentioning Bleecker, been my jam for a decade. I work near Prince St Pizza and it was odd to see it slowly blow up over social media like it did. I like the grandma slice but since it's "local" I never think it's worth a wait in line. I also like how the guys at Made in NY stole their recipe and possibly made it better (fight me!)


----------



## samr33

Wish I can be there


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Have to respectfully disagree. If you get a full fresh pie, there’s nothing better than Prince Street in NYC. If you don’t want to go far, as mentioned a few posts back Joe’s Pizza is super close and awesome.


You hit the nail on the head. A nice fresh pie or slice from a fresh pie is much better than a reheated slice. which is why there are so many restaurants in that Conde Nast article I linked to. If one just wants a slice or two it's better to go a popular pizza place and get a fresh slice rather than another place without a line and get a reheat.


----------



## BKJarvis

ralphp@optonline said:


> You hit the nail on the head. A nice fresh pie or slice from a fresh pie is much better than a reheated slice. which is why there are so many restaurants in that Conde Nast article I linked to. If one just wants a slice or two it's better to go a popular pizza place and get a fresh slice rather than another place without a line and get a reheat.


This is correct. Julianas is the best pizza in NYC in my opinion. Not close to the venue though. But for this very reason. Only fresh, whole pies are served. So damn good.


----------



## AxelCloris (Feb 21, 2022)

samr33 said:


> Wish I can be there


You can join us in spirit! The impressions thread will be a great place to follow along with everyone's thoughts, photos, and food highlights once CanJam is underway. We'll post a link to it here closer to the event. And depending on where you're located you might be able to catch one of the other CanJams taking place later this year.


----------



## bigshel99

I'll be there... looking forward to seeing folks again and trying some different gear


----------



## twister6

Pizza, cheesecakes, hotdog carts, who cares...  As long as Marriot Hotel buffet is open, I'm happy   It better be open!


----------



## joe

twister6 said:


> Pizza, cheesecakes, hotdog carts, who cares...  As long as Marriot Hotel buffet is open, I'm happy   It better be open!


One of these days, I'm going to have to find time to give that one a go. You make it sound amazing. Time will tell if you're a connoisseur of buffets, or just this one.


----------



## warrenpchi

joe said:


> One of these days, I'm going to have to find time to give that one a go. You make it sound amazing. Time will tell if you're a connoisseur of buffets, or just this one.



I've done that buffet a couple of times.  I find it to be commensurate with Marriott buffets for the most part, with some added flair for dessert options.


----------



## 3Putter (Feb 21, 2022)

Can't one of these ever not be in NYC or Chicago? Have fun everyone, will keep an eye on the thread after...And NY Pizza is probably the best I've had...and I love Chicago style deep dish, too.


----------



## joe

3Putter said:


> Can't one of these ever not be in NYC or Chicago? Have fun everyone, will keep an eye on the thread after...And NY Pizza is probably the best I've had...and I love Chicago style deep dish, too.



Don't forget *CanJam SoCal*!


----------



## jude

*New Headphones, New IEMs, New Portable and R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, And More At CanJam New York 2022*

​
It's been over two years since the last CanJam New York in February 2020, so we are definitely looking forward to seeing you at CanJam New York 2022 later this week!

CanJam returns with new gear from HIFIMAN, Chord Electronics, Meze Audio, Audeze, THIEAUDIO, STAX, and more. After such a long break since the last CanJam in New York, we can't wait to see you all again on February 26-27, 2022, at the New York Marriott Marquis Hotel in Times Square.

_CanJam New York 2022 Preview: New Headphones, New IEMs, New Portable and R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, And More _- produced by Joe Cwik and Brian Murphy​


----------



## NovaFlyer

jude said:


> *New Headphones, New IEMs, New Portable and R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, And More At CanJam New York 2022*
> 
> ​
> It's been over two years since the last CanJam New York in February 2020, so we are definitely looking forward to seeing you at CanJam New York 2022 later this week!
> ...



Woo hoo!  Perfect for dinnertime viewing tonight!


----------



## szymonsays

jude said:


> *New Headphones, New IEMs, New Portable and R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, And More At CanJam New York 2022*
> 
> ​
> It's been over two years since the last CanJam New York in February 2020, so we are definitely looking forward to seeing you at CanJam New York 2022 later this week!
> ...



I was hoping to see a preview of the Abyss Diana Closed headphone  Looks like it's still not ready. Otherwise, great preview as always!


----------



## msing539

jude said:


> *New Headphones, New IEMs, New Portable and R2R DAC Tech, Tubes, And More At CanJam New York 2022*
> 
> ​
> It's been over two years since the last CanJam New York in February 2020, so we are definitely looking forward to seeing you at CanJam New York 2022 later this week!
> ...



Oh, I bet the wife can't _wait_ to watch me watching this


----------



## Zachik

@jude @AxelCloris and @warrenpchi - looking good guys! Looking forward to seeing you in-person VERY soon


----------



## szore

msing539 said:


> Oh, I bet the wife can't _wait_ to watch me watching this


They just don't seem to get it, do they?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

I've had my airline tickets and room booked for a while.  But those are cancellable until Thursday.   So, I know its real because I bought my show tickets today.   The Marriott called me to tell me to download the NYC Covid Safe App for my iPhone which will make it easier to get into shows and restaurants.    It's starting to get exciting.


----------



## goldwerger

NYC is fully open and very lively


----------



## msing539

szore said:


> They just don't seem to get it, do they?


After 10 pairs of cans, it gets harder to understand lol


----------



## godlikegamer

Is there any show special?


----------



## joe

godlikegamer said:


> Is there any show special?



Every CanJam show is special! 

But in all seriousness, I’m sure @third_eye will post them in the next few days.


----------



## szore

joe said:


> Every CanJam show is special!
> 
> But in all seriousness, I’m sure @third_eye will post them in the next few days.


I think almost every vendor usually has some kind of a discount going on, no?


----------



## Halimj7

Anyone know if there will be a T+A Solitaire P there to demo? I really hope so.


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> @jude @AxelCloris and @warrenpchi - looking good guys! Looking forward to seeing you in-person VERY soon



Thanks @Zachik, only days away now!



msing539 said:


> Oh, I bet the wife can't _wait_ to watch me watching this





msing539 said:


> After 10 pairs of cans, it gets harder to understand lol



*Pro Tip:*  Use the excuse I've used in the past.  _"Hey, it's better than me going out, drinking and whoring with the fellas!"_  Once that reality dawns on them, they tend to be much more supportive.


----------



## ipaddy

warrenpchi said:


> I've done that buffet a couple of times.  I find it to be commensurate with Marriott buffets for the most part, with some added flair for dessert options.


How much does that cost? Is it only for guests?


----------



## twister6

ipaddy said:


> How much does that cost? Is it only for guests?



Unless price went up or they canceled it during pandemic, back in Feb of 2020 I paid $24 for the lunch buffet, and it is for everybody, don't have to be a guest.

@joe though, I'm not a buffet connoisseur, buffet always reminds me of going on a cruise


----------



## Velozity

What's the minimum age requirement to attend the show?  Thinking of bringing my family.


----------



## Sifo

twister6 said:


> Unless price went up or they canceled it during pandemic, back in Feb of 2020 I paid $24 for the lunch buffet, and it is for everybody, don't have to be a guest.
> 
> @joe though, I'm not a buffet connoisseur, buffet always reminds me of going on a cruise


Didn't know it was open for everyone... guess I gotta go this time.


----------



## alxw0w

Can we ask to record seminars ? 🙏


----------



## nycdoi

twister6 said:


> Pizza, cheesecakes, hotdog carts, who cares...  As long as Marriot Hotel buffet is open, I'm happy   It better be open!


is it confirmed the buffet is open?


----------



## goldwerger

alxw0w said:


> Can we ask to record seminars ? 🙏


+1


----------



## twister6

nycdoi said:


> is it confirmed the buffet is open?



Just called the hotel, buffet is closed  but the restaurant on 8th floor is going to be open.

Speaking from a personal experience of attending the last 4 CanJam NYC shows, if you are there for only one day on Saturday when every minute counts, it's a lot more convenient to go up to 8th floor dining area, get something to eat, and then back to the show.


----------



## ralphp@optonline

twister6 said:


> Just called the hotel, buffet is closed


Oh no! Well I guess that you'll just have get some really good NYC pizza!!!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

twister6 said:


> Just called the hotel, buffet is closed  but the restaurant on 8th floor is going to be open.
> 
> Speaking from a personal experience of attending the last 4 CanJam NYC shows, if you are there for only one day on Saturday when every minute counts, it's a lot more convenient to go up to 8th floor dining area, get something to eat, and then back to the show.


A slice of pizza will do it for me.


----------



## warrenpchi

Velozity said:


> What's the minimum age requirement to attend the show?  Thinking of bringing my family.



There is no age requirement, families are welcome.   Years ago, when CanJam @ RMAF was around, there was a gentleman that would bring his two sons every year.  Over the course of many years, we got to watch his boys get introduced into the hobby, and to watch them grow up within it into fine young men.  It was wonderful.



alxw0w said:


> Can we ask to record seminars ? 🙏





goldwerger said:


> +1



Please feel free to do that.  If you do a YouTube search, you'll often find that many people post photos and videos of their experiences at CanJams around the world, most often in the form of walkthroughs.  The only thing I would suggest is to respect privacy/anonymity if requested.  Very occasionally, some individuals would prefer to not show up in media, for personal reasons.  Outside of that, knock yourselves out! 👍


----------



## dudeX

All this talk of pizza and no one mentions Grimaldi's? To be fair they're in Chelsea and Brooklyn, but not the Times Square area.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

dudeX said:


> All this talk of pizza and no one mentions Grimaldi's? To be fair they're in Chelsea and Brooklyn, but not the Times Square area.



They're decent, never had a bad pie there but not worth heading that far for imo.



warrenpchi said:


> Please feel free to do that.  If you do a YouTube search, you'll often find that many people post photos and videos of their experiences at CanJams around the world, most often in the form of walkthroughs.  The only thing I would suggest is to respect privacy/anonymity if requested.  Very occasionally, some individuals would prefer to not show up in media, for personal reasons.  Outside of that, knock yourselves out! 👍



Sweet! Can we place a mic at the podium?


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Feb 22, 2022)

dudeX said:


> All this talk of pizza and no one mentions Grimaldi's? To be fair they're in Chelsea and Brooklyn, but not the Times Square area.


There is so much great pizza in New York, no need to take a train all the way to Brooklyn for pizza.    There are no fewer than 3 great places to get pizza right around the Marriott at any time of the day.

If we are talking about getting a great steak or a pastrami sandwich, it would be a different call.   I would go to Peter Luger in Brooklyn to get a Porterhouse steak.    But that's not even the best thing on the menu.   Their wedge salad is the best on the planet and their schlag on apple strudel is devine.    Katz' deli for pastrami is end game.

edited to note:   I missed the Chelsea location.   You could technically walk there, but it's too far for just a slice.


----------



## joe

Zachik said:


> @jude @AxelCloris and @warrenpchi - looking good guys! Looking forward to seeing you in-person VERY soon


Miss you too, @Zachik .


----------



## warrenpchi

Relaxasaurus said:


> Sweet! Can we place a mic at the podium?



That's going to be problematic, because several of our seminar instructors aren't fixed on the dais.  For example, both Justin Weber and Dan Clark stand and roam, so a fixed mic position won't help.


----------



## Zachik

joe said:


> Miss you too, @Zachik .


Joe - I miss you buddy, and Ethan as well, but I could not say "looking good" since neither of you were IN the video...
Geez, I forgot the Head-Fi guys are such high maintenance


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> That's going to be problematic, because several of our seminar instructors aren't fixed on the dais.  For example, both Justin Weber and Dan Clark stand and roam, so a fixed mic position won't help.


I really think it would be wonderful if head-go recorded these sessions (unless any speaker opted out) for the great benefit of the community. Set a camera on tripod and just record them live from attendants POV. If like yo see them all but will definitely prioritize demo-ing gear and already regret what I will have to miss…



HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is so much great pizza in New York, no need to take a train all the way to Brooklyn for pizza.    There are no fewer than 3 great places to get pizza right around the Marriott at any time of the day.
> 
> If we are talking about getting a great steak or a pastrami sandwich, it would be a different call.   I would go to Peter Luger in Brooklyn to get a Porterhouse steak.    But that's not even the best thing on the menu.   Their wedge salad is the best on the planet and their schlag on apple strudel is devine.    Katz' deli for pastrami is end game.
> 
> edited to note:   I missed the Chelsea location.   You could technically walk there, but it's too far for just a slice.



My personal favorite steakhouse in town is Keens Steakhouse, which is pretty close buy (6th Ave and W 36). Over a hundred years old, steeped with atmosphere and outstanding steaks (also great walk in adjacent drinks bar for pre dinner). But caution required advance reservations, and weekends get booked in advance by us locals..


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

goldwerger said:


> My personal favorite steakhouse in town is Keens Steakhouse, which is pretty close buy (6th Ave and W 36). Over a hundred years old, steeped with atmosphere and outstanding steaks (also great walk in adjacent drinks bar for pre dinner). But caution required advance reservations, and weekends get booked in advance by us locals..


I know that there are better steak houses than Peter Luger, it's just that it has become such a tradition for us to go there, we keep going back.


----------



## szore

IDK, volunteering 4 hours, catching the seminars I want, plus all the gear I want to listen to...seems like it's going to be tight 2 days.


----------



## AxelCloris

Zachik said:


> Geez, I forgot the Head-Fi guys are such high maintenance


Compliment me more.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

szore said:


> IDK, volunteering 4 hours, catching the seminars I want, plus all the gear I want to listen to...seems like it's going to be tight 2 days.


Totally appreciate the volunteers.   There is so little time that it would be tough to volunteer and hear everything you wanted.  I guess if there was private time before the exhibits hall is open to the public that you have unfettered access to gear, that would be fantastic and worth volunteering for.


----------



## szore

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Totally appreciate the volunteers.   There is so little time that it would be tough to volunteer and hear everything you wanted.  I guess if there was private time before the exhibits hall is open to the public that you have unfettered access to gear, that would be fantastic and worth volunteering for.


I'll get there early both days...


----------



## Zachik

AxelCloris said:


> Compliment me more.


----------



## Garney

goldwerger said:


> My personal favorite steakhouse in town is Keens Steakhouse, which is pretty close buy (6th Ave and W 36). Over a hundred years old, steeped with atmosphere and outstanding steaks (also great walk in adjacent drinks bar for pre dinner). But caution required advance reservations, and weekends get booked in advance by us locals..


I tried to get a res at Keens but you're right in that they book up fast and early. Ended up settling for Gallagher's which was also recommended to me. Hopefully not just a tourist trap... we'll see.


----------



## warrenpchi

goldwerger said:


> I really think it would be wonderful if head-go recorded these sessions (unless any speaker opted out) for the great benefit of the community. Set a camera on tripod and just record them live from attendants POV. If like yo see them all but will definitely prioritize demo-ing gear and already regret what I will have to miss…



🤣 Trust me when I tell you that it's a LOT more involved than just a camera on a tripod.


----------



## goldwerger

warrenpchi said:


> 🤣 Trust me when I tell you that it's a LOT more involved than just a camera on a tripod.


I trust you..!

and hope is eternal…



Garney said:


> I tried to get a res at Keens but you're right in that they book up fast and early. Ended up settling for Gallagher's which was also recommended to me. Hopefully not just a tourist trap... we'll see.


Sorry don’t know that place.. it may be good just never heard myself

That said, stating the obvious, locals try to stay as far out from time square as possible as it’s the only pure tourist trap in the city. So generally, walk 2 blocks away and almost all places will be ok


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Garney said:


> I tried to get a res at Keens but you're right in that they book up fast and early. Ended up settling for Gallagher's which was also recommended to me. Hopefully not just a tourist trap... we'll see.



Was going to say, Gallagher's is probably the best "steakhouse" experience next to Keen's and Delmonico's. Great choice, you'll love it 👌


----------



## Garney

Relaxasaurus said:


> Was going to say, Gallagher's is probably the best "steakhouse" experience next to Keen's and Delmonico's. Great choice, you'll love it 👌


Glad to hear it!


----------



## NovaFlyer

AxelCloris said:


> Compliment me more.


Looking good in the video


----------



## joe

Relaxasaurus said:


> Was going to say, Gallagher's is probably the best "steakhouse" experience next to Keen's and Delmonico's. Great choice, you'll love it 👌


...but does he have the mallet?


----------



## Jwm48324

NY Prime one of the best places for steak.


----------



## Hoegaardener70

I'd better spend my money on headphones than on overpriced Manhattan restaurants.


----------



## szore (Feb 22, 2022)

Hoegaardener70 said:


> I'd better spend my money on headphones than on overpriced Manhattan restaurants.


These people are travelling/semi-vacation, so it's part of the trip experience. I get it. A nice Italian restaurant with great wine selection: 

https://g.page/LaPecoraBiancaNomad?share


----------



## Junglebook3

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I know that there are better steak houses than Peter Luger, it's just that it has become such a tradition for us to go there, we keep going back.



(NYer here) Wolfgangs has locations that are way easier to get to from Times Square and the steaks are just as good.


----------



## dleblanc343

Hi all,

For anyone who wants to say hi, I’ll either be wearing an Audio-Technica baseball cap or jacket and carrying a pair of Focal Stelliance with me as well as UM Indigo, Odin, IE900 & IER-M9


----------



## goldwerger

Speaking of which.. are you carrying your own headphones to specifically test AMPs/DACs?

My plan is to bring a dap and mobile amp/DAC to test as many headphones as I can with my own music and gear sources, but sure if I’ll do it the other way around yet..


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Junglebook3 said:


> (NYer here) Wolfgangs has locations that are way easier to get to from Times Square and the steaks are just as good.


We have a Wolfgang's in Hawaii and it's not as good as Peter Luger.   I know the former head waiter of Peter Luger started it, but the steaks aren't as good at least in Hawaii.


----------



## goldwerger

My second recommendation in midtown after Keens would be Quality Meats (6th Ave & W 58). It’s expensive but very good. Pro tip is to seat downstairs, as upstairs acoustics are too loud.


----------



## ucmgr

That's why I'm looking at this stuff past her bedtime..and she thinks I'm looking at porn and ion a way, I am!!


----------



## ExpensiveHat

goldwerger said:


> My second recommendation in midtown after Keens would be Quality Meats (6th Ave & W 58). It’s expensive but very good. Pro tip is to seat downstairs, as upstairs acoustics are too loud.


I was going to suggest the same thing. Quality Meats is one of my favs in NYC. They do a take on the big slab of bacon with peanut butter and jalapeño. I was skeptical, but it was insanely good. Great steak. I've also been to Quality Bistro which was one of my fav meals I've had in the city. They do something called... "butter service" which I need to experience again at some point. I had a very good steak there as well, but I got to try some of my friend's fried chicken and wish I had ordered that instead.


----------



## dirtrat

This trip is going to kill me! Just got back from 8 nights in Cancun/Playa Del Carmen coming from Sacramento. Flying into NYC Friday in time for dinner and leaving Monday. Already have everything booked and a ticket purchased for Axpona in April. I guess with the lack of shows the last couple of years I'm doing it all at once now. I'm staying at the Marriott (Host hotel) so I would be very interested in meeting some of you with either a drink or dinner/breakfast if you have a get together! Really looking forward to the show and some good food.  I'm hoping to come away with a new TOTL headphones decision and also need a streamer/DAC and headphone amp to go along with these. It doesn't sound like most of these vendors do discounts on their higher end gear like their cheaper or mainstream equipment but either way I'm looking forward to meeting some of them to give me more purchasing options.


----------



## Relaxasaurus

ExpensiveHat said:


> They do a take on the big slab of bacon with peanut butter and jalapeño. I was skeptical, but it was insanely good.



Same experience haha. I didn't think there was a chance in hell it was going to be as good as the critics were saying but I had the same reaction as you.

I'll also recommend Craft in Flatiron if you haven't tried that yet. It's definitely overpriced thanks to Colicchio fame but the steak, sides, service and atmosphere was top notch. He used to make the best burger in the city at his old restaurant in MPD but alas that got shuttered. This is quickly becoming a foodie thread for me 😅


----------



## Zachik

After all the great recommendations for top notch steakhouses... Any recommendations for people that would like to eat well, but also have a few dollars left for audio gear?


----------



## Frankie D

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> There is so much great pizza in New York, no need to take a train all the way to Brooklyn for pizza.    There are no fewer than 3 great places to get pizza right around the Marriott at any time of the day.
> 
> If we are talking about getting a great steak or a pastrami sandwich, it would be a different call.   I would go to Peter Luger in Brooklyn to get a Porterhouse steak.    But that's not even the best thing on the menu.   Their wedge salad is the best on the planet and their schlag on apple strudel is devine.    Katz' deli for pastrami is end game.
> 
> edited to note:   I missed the Chelsea location.   You could technically walk there, but it's too far for just a slice.


Lugers is a bit overrated and they do not take credit cards.  You can try Del Friscos for a great steak in Manhattan. There are many other places as well.


----------



## joseph69

Frankie D said:


> Lugers is a bit overrated.


+1


----------



## jsmiller58

ucmgr said:


> That's why I'm looking at this stuff past her bedtime..and she thinks I'm looking at porn and ion a way, I am!!


My wife just shakes her head whenever a mystery box shows up… “Another one?!”


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Zachik said:


> After all the great recommendations for top notch steakhouses... Any recommendations for people that would like to eat well, but also have a few dollars left for audio gear?



Was going to suggest L'Entrecôte in midtown east. A French steakhouse with spectacular house wine that costs a fraction of what the others do. And they give you second helpings of both the frites _and_ the steak. ...but looks like it's "temporarily closed" for now.

If you like Filipino then Pig & Khao in LES is an Asian fusion take on the cuisine. Not that it's the most authentic Filipino food in the city, but it's a different experience that will be hard to find anywhere else. They blast explicit hip hop so fair warning if you're bringing family.

For ramen, tourists and locals alike head to Ippudo, amazing pork buns, arguably the best in the city. Totto is down the street and is my preferred spot but it's noisy and cramped, which visitors may not prefer but I love it. Hide-chan lets you customize your noodles and is less packed but on a weekend you may be out of luck either way.

If you've never had Xiao long bao before you should head to Supreme in Chinatown. Most people hear about Joe's Shanghai or Namwah Tea Parlor but they are tourist traps imo. Getting an order of soup dumps per person + shared Singapore style noodles at Supreme is the real deal.

Lastly I'll recommend Koreatown on 32nd St near Macy's. Jongro is my favorite spot there but it will be a crap show on the weekend. For a cheap quick meal you can dip into Food Gallery 32 for a food court style experience, or honestly any of the available restaurants on that strip should have good Korean fried chicken.


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Relaxasaurus said:


> Was going to suggest L'Entrecôte in midtown east. A French steakhouse with spectacular house wine that costs a fraction of what the others do. And they give you second helpings of both the frites _and_ the steak. ...but looks like it's "temporarily closed" for now.
> 
> If you like Filipino then Pig & Khao in LES is an Asian fusion take on the cuisine. Not that it's the most authentic Filipino food in the city, but it's a different experience that will be hard to find anywhere else. They blast explicit hip hop so fair warning if you're bringing family.
> 
> ...


Awesome recommendations. I love Jongro in K-Town and my girl and I love doing the karaoke on that strip, we try a different one every time. Its a blast but most of the time we don’t remember what happened the next day lol. You’re killing me on Joe’s, I’m obsessed with their soup dumplings but I’m a soup dumpling novice and will definitely try Supreme next.

If any of you are into Greek food, I’d highly recommend coming to my neck of the woods in Astoria. It’s a 20-30 minute subway ride from Times Square (N/W Line). Taverna Kyclades is legendary and has unbelievable seafood. Always a hoard of people waiting at dinner time, but they take your name and you can go get a drink at one of the various bars right there while you wait. There’s so many amazing restaurants in Astoria, but another hidden gem that a lot of people don’t know about is Christos Steakhouse. Phenomenal.


----------



## ufospls2

szymonsays said:


> I was hoping to see a preview of the Abyss Diana Closed headphone  Looks like it's still not ready. Otherwise, great preview as always!


As was I. A shame, but I'd rather Abyss takes their time to get it right, than rush it out for a show : )


----------



## goldwerger

Relaxasaurus said:


> Lastly I'll recommend Koreatown on 32nd St near Macy's. Jongro is my favorite spot there but it will be a crap show on the weekend. For a cheap quick meal you can dip into Food Gallery 32 for a food court style experience, or honestly any of the available restaurants on that strip should have good Korean fried chicken.


I second Food Gallwry 32 in Korea Town as a great cheap option nearby. It’s a great option for larger groups as each person can order their own food from the various stalls and then get together at a table upstairs (I go there every weekend with the teenagwr kids and another family and kids and every is happy). Food is always good.

The hardest this this past week was trying to avoid my addiction of head-di classifieds. Few amazing deals there I had to resist with all my will power to make myself focus on the goal ahead. It’s not easy…


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Awesome recommendations. I love Jongro in K-Town and my girl and I love doing the karaoke on that strip, we try a different one every time. Its a blast but most of the time we don’t remember what happened the next day lol. You’re killing me on Joe’s, I’m obsessed with their soup dumplings but I’m a soup dumpling novice and will definitely try Supreme next.
> 
> If any of you are into Greek food, I’d highly recommend coming to my neck of the woods in Astoria. It’s a 20-30 minute subway ride from Times Square (N/W Line). Taverna Kyclades is legendary and has unbelievable seafood. Always a hoard of people waiting at dinner time, but they take your name and you can go get a drink at one of the various bars right there while you wait. There’s so many amazing restaurants in Astoria, but another hidden gem that a lot of people don’t know about is Christos Steakhouse. Phenomenal.



Ktown karaoke is deceptively fun. After the first time doing it for a birthday party I lost my phone in the back of a cab and yakked it outside of the window while crossing the BK Bridge. That was the old me so no judgements please 😂 But yes always a fun time, at least for most of it haha.

For soup dumps Joe's isn't the worst but I think it stays on all the critics' lists because the place is nice inside and is one of the first spots in the city to serve them (could be wrong).

Queens by far has the most diverse eateries, which showcases how culturally rich the borough is. I don't get out there often enough but I'll add your Greek spot to the list, thanks for the rec 👍


----------



## warrenpchi

Relaxasaurus said:


> Queens by far has the most diverse eateries, which showcases how culturally rich the borough is.



Two words:  Jackson Diner.


----------



## szore

Relaxasaurus said:


> Ktown karaoke is deceptively fun. After the first time doing it for a birthday party I lost my phone in the back of a cab and yakked it outside of the window while crossing the BK Bridge. That was the old me so no judgements please 😂 But yes always a fun time, at least for most of it haha.
> 
> For soup dumps Joe's isn't the worst but I think it stays on all the critics' lists because the place is nice inside and is one of the first spots in the city to serve them (could be wrong).
> 
> Queens by far has the most diverse eateries, which showcases how culturally rich the borough is. I don't get out there often enough but I'll add your Greek spot to the list, thanks for the rec 👍


Queens has the greatest diversity of any city in the world.


----------



## BKJarvis (Feb 23, 2022)

I have a few questions that may help me understand how things work before the show this weekend. Mostly on what is the proper etiquette. 
1. Are there usually long lines for certain items?
2. Is there a time period that you should allow yourself per item?
3. Do you just sit down at different booths and plug your phone/dap into the item to demo or do they have everything set up with their source/ music to demo?
4. Are all items just display at the booths or do you present and ask to demo specific items that they carry?

Sorry if these are dumb questions but I like to be prepared to decrease my anxiety. Thanks


----------



## szore

1. Sometimes. But never prohibitive.
2. Not really. Once you get a seat at the table tho, you should relax and just do what you have to do.
3. Both.
4. They should have stuff out. If you don't see what you want just ask.


----------



## solstice15

Will be my first time attending! Couple questions

Is ear fatigue (not sure what to call it) a thing? Another one of my hobbies is fragrances, and you can get anosmic when sampling a bunch in one setting

I bought 2 tickets, any way to refund one?


----------



## ESL-1

earmonger said:


> Near Times Square, Joe's on Broadway, Upside Pizza (598 8th Ave) and Nizza on 9th Avenue are good. Pizza Suprema at 32d and 8th, an easy walk, got "discovered" and added a lot of idiotic overpriced foodie options, but its basic cheese and tomato slice -- just ask for the regular or cheese, it's not displayed -- is the bomb, and sausage, eggplant or mushroom are also great choices. Meanwhile Bleecker Street Pizza down in Greenwich Village is wonderful. Skip the long lines at the Instagram-hyped Prince Street Pizza. Nolita Pizza (2 locations) is also wow.


Lombardo down on Bleeker was the first pizza 🍕 in NYC, something like 1905.  The old man taught several others the way.  
Still superb by the judgement of this Italian Brooklynite but that is not geographically convenient and they are usually quite busy.  Good to know regardless.  Their specialty is just great pizza, no pineapple, no guacamole, nothing but REAL pizza.


----------



## szore

solstice15 said:


> Will be my first time attending! Couple questions
> 
> Is ear fatigue (not sure what to call it) a thing? Another one of my hobbies is fragrances, and you can get anosmic when sampling a bunch in one setting
> 
> I bought 2 tickets, any way to refund one?


Listening fatigue is a thing, at least for me. After awhile it all starts sounding the same, that's why I always say to be judicious in what you listen to, and pace yourself.


----------



## rantng

solstice15 said:


> Will be my first time attending! Couple questions
> 
> Is ear fatigue (not sure what to call it) a thing? Another one of my hobbies is fragrances, and you can get anosmic when sampling a bunch in one setting
> 
> I bought 2 tickets, any way to refund one?





szore said:


> Listening fatigue is a thing, at least for me. After awhile it all starts sounding the same, that's why I always say to be judicious in what you listen to, and pace yourself.


Bring some Beats earbuds with you. Use it a palette cleanser in between listening sessions to remind your ears why you're at CanJam.


----------



## Andrew DiMarcangelo

Bloom is gearing up for a great time this weekend! In addition to a collection of killer new gear (highlighted by Head-Fi in their preview video!), we're bringing something else very _very_ special...

The HiFiMAN EF1000.

That's right, the legendary and eye-wateringly pricey hybrid tube amp designed specifically to deliver 20w of pure Class A power to perfectly drive Susvara. Come listen to a collection of the world's best headphones connected to quite possibly the world's best headphone amp.

Pack an extra pair of boxer briefs.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Andrew DiMarcangelo said:


> Bloom is gearing up for a great time this weekend! In addition to a collection of killer new gear (highlighted by Head-Fi in their preview video!), we're bringing something else very _very_ special...
> 
> The HiFiMAN EF1000.
> 
> ...


Great.  I am going to bring my own Susvara to listen to it.  Looks like you are pairing it with the Chord Hugo TT2 and M Scaler which I also own.



ESL-1 said:


> Lombardo down on Bleeker was the first pizza 🍕 in NYC, something like 1905.  The old man taught several others the way.
> Still superb by the judgement of this Italian Brooklynite but that is not geographically convenient and they are usually quite busy.  Good to know regardless.  Their specialty is just great pizza, no pineapple, no guacamole, nothing but REAL pizza.


Went there once.  It was fun and decent pizza.



Frankie D said:


> Lugers is a bit overrated and they do not take credit cards.  You can try Del Friscos for a great steak in Manhattan. There are many other places as well.


Yeah, I know all of that.    My favorite steak house is actually in Boca Raton where I used to live.   New York Prime.

Like I said, it's on the list of what we do when we go there.  So, it's a tradition now.  Their wedge salad is the best I have ever had with delightful pork belly.  And the Schlag on top of the Apple Strudel in one of my favorite desserts.   I love taking the subway to Brooklyn and walking to Peter Luger's.


----------



## ku1185

Question: Can you pay the entrance fee at the door or do you have to order it online beforehand?


----------



## joe

ku1185 said:


> Question: Can you pay the entrance fee at the door or do you have to order it online beforehand?


You can get tickets at the door, cash only. If you need to use a credit card, *you can buy it online here*.


----------



## warrenpchi

@HiFiHawaii808, I just gotta say, it's been a pleasure to watch your evolution as a CanJam addict so far!    And I mean that, not as an indictment obviously, but as someone who's been on that path (as you can see by my badges).


----------



## joe

warrenpchi said:


> @HiFiHawaii808, I just gotta say, it's been a pleasure to watch your evolution as a CanJam addict so far!    And I mean that, not as an indictment obviously, but as someone who's been on that path (as you can see by my badges).


ONE OF US ONE OF US.


----------



## warrenpchi

joe said:


> ONE OF US ONE OF US.



CanJam Sg is gonna rock his world, such a wonderfully different experience!


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> CanJam Sg is gonna rock his world, such a wonderfully different experience!


So tempted... 
Been to Singapore once, on a business trip, approx. 8-9 years ago. Such an amazing place! Would love going again (for CanJam this time)!!!


----------



## warrenpchi

Zachik said:


> So tempted...
> Been to Singapore once, on a business trip, approx. 8-9 years ago. Such an amazing place! Would love going again (for CanJam this time)!!!



It's singularly unique, amongst all the CanJams.  Singaporeans' passion for the show, dedication to the hobby, and welcoming hospitality are second-to-none.  Plus, there's a selection of portable gear that you won't easily find in the West.

And the food... 

The entire experience is hard to put into words, but I love it there!   I think anybody that wants to count themselves as being a true veteran CanJammer should experience it at least once!



And Sony was just added as an exhibitor! 🥳


----------



## grell audio

grell audio is looking forward to the company's first CanJam!​
Table E4
TWS/1 HiRes Demos and available for sale to take home

Streaming (But... hotel wifi)
Hi-Res Offline playlist with LHDC codec

Saturday:

Headphones 101 Seminar: @Evshrug 11 - 12PM
Headphones 201 Seminar: Axel Grell 12 - 1PM

Sunday:

3x DROP + Grell TWS1X Giveaway Drawing!


We would love for everyone to have a listen to our grell TWS/1 Synergy playlist!
As many CanJam veterans know, streaming is great but internet is not always reliable when we all get together and try to use WiFi for HiFi. We will of course make streaming available across several services, however we also have downloaded a playlist in Hi Resolution. We thought this could be the perfect opportunity to share some insight on the tracks Axel uses to evaluate headphones during the design phase, mixed with some tracks from @Evshrug that show off great synergy with the grell tuning, and topped off with some "Deep Cuts" of fresh music that will be new to most, courtesy of our Icelandic brand director!
*Qobuz**     /    **Tidal*
*Apple Music**     /    **Spotify*​Check out our liner notes for the tracks!


Spoiler: Axel Grell




*Interpret**Title**Composer**Purpose*EaglesHotel California (Live unplugged)Soundstage. The audiophiles love this title.YelloOh YeahComplex structures. Everything should be audible.Peter GreenSlabo DayIs the noise in the beginning of the track balanced? The music should sound relaxt.NickelbackRockstarOverproduced title. When "S" sounds are not too annoying the tuning is ok.Itzhak PerlmanViolin Partita No. 2 in D Minor, BWV 1004: IV. GigueJohann Sebastian BachBalance between high and low mids. When the violin sounds like a violin it is good. When it gives you goosebumbs the tuning is great.McKinley BlackAll I NeedWomens Voice. Should not be annoying.Chris JonesNo Sanctuary HereMale Voice. Bass Guitar. The audiophiles love this title.Tracy ChapmanTalkin' Bout a RevolutionThe snare at 1:06.5 should sound like a snare!Hans Georg PflügerAlso sprach Zarathustra op. 30: Einleitungs- und Schlußteil (Bearb. für Orgel)Richard StraussLow Frequency Perfomance, Intermodulation






Spoiler: EvShrug




ArtistTitleLinkPurpose notesFleetwood MacGo Your Own Wayhttps://songwhip.com/fleetwood-mac/go-your-own-wayPopular with Audiophiles, feel-good energetic track to start the “I’m independent now” theme.Charles WrightExpress Yourself (Alternative Take)https://songwhip.com/charles-wright...t-rhythm-band/express-yourself-alternate-takeTheme, horns timbre/test for fatigue, good recording room “air.”Lana Del Ray remixed by KRAEDAYBody Electrichttps://songwhip.com/kraeday/body-electric-lana-del-rey-remixDense remix, showcase of attack (it’s a percussive remix, Spotify version isn’t the remix), contemporary musicBilly Eilishbad guyhttps://songwhip.com/billie-eilish/bad-guyHigh quality master (spatial audio mix on Apple Music), lots of hooks to excite the listener, tests slamAREA21Time Machinehttps://songwhip.com/area21/time-machineFeel good pop+rap+EDM mix, imploring the listener to enjoy the moment,The WeekndSacrificehttps://songwhip.com/the-weeknd/sacrifice2022New & popular, might have heard on the radio but not on hifi yet, Apple Music has Spatial Audio mix, want this track to sound “big” and immersive. Also, grell doesn’t want to sacrifice on his vision (theme!).Lizzo, Ariana GrandeGood as Hell (Remix)https://songwhip.com/lizzo/good-as-hell-remixFemale opening is a bit “shouty” on lesser systems, grell TWS/1 default tuning is a decent balance (also theme taking care of yourself).Elton JohnI’m Still Standinghttps://songwhip.com/elton-john/im-still-standingIt was stuck in my head.QueenDon’t Stop Me Now (With Long-Lost Guitars)https://songwhip.com/queen/dont-stop-me-now-with-long-lost-guitarsTheme, does piano and other instruments have good timbre? Able to hear bass guitar and electric guitar without them getting lost in the mix?ColdplayViolet Hillhttps://songwhip.com/coldplay/violethillTheme, desire for agency and for the listener to “love me,” a track familiar to many millennials.


----------



## warrenpchi

grell audio said:


> Check out our liner notes for the tracks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find the lack of Diana Krall and Jazz at the Pawnshop extremely encouraging!


----------



## ESL-1

warrenpchi said:


> There is no age requirement, families are welcome.   Years ago, when CanJam @ RMAF was around, there was a gentleman that would bring his two sons every year.  Over the course of many years, we got to watch his boys get introduced into the hobby, and to watch them grow up within it into fine young men.  It was wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The warrant for my arrest has fortunately expired.


----------



## Evshrug

warrenpchi said:


> I find the lack of Diana Krall and Jazz at the Pawnshop extremely encouraging!


How about what I’m listening to at this second:





Or this:
https://song.link/i/941453084


----------



## HiFiGuy528




----------



## qboogie

Will there be anyone walking around with a soundproof box to insert your head into so that you block out showfloor noise?


----------



## third_eye

solstice15 said:


> I bought 2 tickets, any way to refund one?



Please send me a PM with your details and I'll get this done for you.


----------



## Dellwolf

If anyone would like me to bring any of my personal gear to try, just shoot me a PM. Everything I own should be listed in the spoiler tab in my signature.


----------



## Zachik

Dellwolf said:


> If anyone would like me to bring any of my personal gear to try, just shoot me a PM. Everything I own should be listed in the spoiler tab in my signature.


How about the *Fisher Studio Integrated Stereo DC Amp CA-2220*?


----------



## Relaxasaurus

HiFiGuy528 said:


>




Whoa. Is there another thread for discussion around this amp?


----------



## Dellwolf

Zachik said:


> How about the *Fisher Studio Integrated Stereo DC Amp CA-2220*?


While I would love to bring it, that's the one exception. It does sound great for a roughly 50 year old piece of fully original gear. Found it at an estate sale for $25.


----------



## mucklechumps

BKJarvis said:


> Are alot of the chifi companies not attending this year? Was looking forward to Thieaudio and fearless customs.


Linsoul/Thieaudio will be there. I'm friends with Lillian and offered to represent. Stop by and say hi!


----------



## genefruit

Relaxasaurus said:


> Whoa. Is there another thread for discussion around this amp?


I sent a message earlier to @HiFiGuy528 asking they start one to keep the chatter in one location but I haven't heard back or seen a thread started.


----------



## jwbrent

That new Woo headphone amp/preamp looks gorgeous!


----------



## earmonger

ESL-1 said:


> Lombardo down on Bleeker was the first pizza 🍕 in NYC, something like 1905.  The old man taught several others the way.
> Still superb by the judgement of this Italian Brooklynite but that is not geographically convenient and they are usually quite busy.  Good to know regardless.  Their specialty is just great pizza, no pineapple, no guacamole, nothing but REAL pizza.


That's Lombardi's and it's on Spring Street and Mulberry.  Long lines always -- however, PRO TIP: you can call and order a takeout pie and pick it up without the line, or get it delivered to an address in Little Italy/Nolita/Chinatown/Soho. 

But a few years ago they jacked up their prices by making the pies MUCH smaller, and they were always expensive even before that.  I no longer think it's worth it -- not with Nolita Pizza a few blocks away on Kenmare Street.


----------



## F208Frank (Feb 23, 2022)

dudeX said:


> All this talk of pizza and no one mentions Grimaldi's? To be fair they're in Chelsea and Brooklyn, but not the Times Square area.


I am sorry and do not mean to be rude but after trying julianas (next door to grimaldis direct competitor) back and forth x3 times I definitely feel Jualianas is better. It is also the original owner of grimaldis who now owns Julianas after selling grimaldis to new owners and new owners refused to let original owner back in.

The crust is much fluffier and chewy compared to grimaldis which is also lot more greasy. Once again no disrespect, just offering a second opinion for people to potentially check BOTH out perhaps.

Yes I am biased as jualianas is my fave pizza spot in the whole us of a.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Zachik said:


> After all the great recommendations for top notch steakhouses... Any recommendations for people that would like to eat well, but also have a few dollars left for audio gear?


The Counter



Zachik said:


> So tempted...
> Been to Singapore once, on a business trip, approx. 8-9 years ago. Such an amazing place! Would love going again (for CanJam this time)!!!



I want to hit the Singapore CanJam as well.  As @warrenpchi mentions, the local enthusiasm for head-fi, and the food just adds to it.


----------



## BKJarvis (Feb 23, 2022)

F208Frank said:


> I am sorry and do not mean to be rude but after trying julianas (next door to grimaldis direct competitor) back and forth x3 times I definitely feel Jualianas is better. It is also the original owner of grimaldis who now owns Julianas after selling grimaldis to new owners and new owners refused to let original owner back in.
> 
> The crust is much fluffier and chewy compared to grimaldis which is also lot more greasy. Once again no disrespect, just offering a second opinion for people to potentially check BOTH out perhaps.
> 
> Yes I am biased as jualianas is my fave pizza spot in the whole us of a.


For those that don't know I'll give a little history lesson. Patsy Grimaldi's made Grimaldi's and then sold to a tourist trap thats basically the chili's of pizza. He later asked for his name back and was told absolutely not. So he bought the place next door and named it after his mother..... Juliana.... Patsy Grimaldi is behind the counter a few nights a week too. Julianas is the best pizza in NYC and I'll take that to the grave. Do yourself a favor and listen to the locals here if you do decide to travel a bit.


----------



## F208Frank (Feb 23, 2022)

BKJarvis said:


> For those that don't know I'll give a little history lesson. Patsy Grimaldi's made Grimaldi's and then sold to a tourist trap thats basically the chili's of pizza. He later asked for his name back and was told absolutely not. So he bought the place next door and named it after his mother..... Juliana.... Patsy Grimaldi is behind the counter a few nights a week too. Julianas is the best pizza in NYC and I'll take that to the grave. Do yourself a favor and listen to the locals here if you do decide to travel a bit.


This 1000 percent. Local here as well. I have seen people visit NY eating a "NY slice" from a crappy spot and post photos on social media. Truly dot dot dot material. There is no such thing as a "NY slice" imo, there is in my eyes just good pizza or bad pizza.

Partial to why living in NY is great for me is because of easy access to Julianas.

It comes with a price tag though because department of sanitations continually sends their bully goons to ticket my property saying there is trash on the floor when there is not, basically an extra form of F you tax. 

NY woes.


----------



## dudeX

F208Frank said:


> I am sorry and do not mean to be rude but after trying julianas (next door to grimaldis direct competitor) back and forth x3 times I definitely feel Jualianas is better. It is also the original owner of grimaldis who now owns Julianas after selling grimaldis to new owners and new owners refused to let original owner back in.
> 
> The crust is much fluffier and chewy compared to grimaldis which is also lot more greasy. Once again no disrespect, just offering a second opinion for people to potentially check BOTH out perhaps.
> 
> Yes I am biased as jualianas is my fave pizza spot in the whole us of a.


Grimaldi's has a colorful history. The feud with Patsy's, getting evicted for not paying rent or back taxes, and so on. I ought to check out Julianas.


----------



## Zachik

Dellwolf said:


> While I would love to bring it, that's the one exception. It does sound great for a roughly 50 year old piece of fully original gear. Found it at an estate sale for $25.


I was obviously kidding!  Awesome find (especially for $25).



NovaFlyer said:


> The Counter


Nah. We have done it couple times already. Besides, this is our SoCal special place. We need a NYC special place 



NovaFlyer said:


> I want to hit the Singapore CanJam as well. As @warrenpchi mentions, the local enthusiasm for head-fi, and the food just adds to it.


Definitely not this time around (conflicts with family plans), but maybe in 2023 



F208Frank said:


> Yes I am biased as jualianas is my fave pizza spot in the whole us of a.





BKJarvis said:


> Julianas is the best pizza in NYC and I'll take that to the grave.


Hmmm..... @NovaFlyer - maybe we should give this place a chance? Maybe this would become our NYC special place?


----------



## F208Frank (Feb 24, 2022)

I would highly recommend it. I feel excited for you guys if you do go. I did not have it for half a year or so and forgot about it and I had it 3 times last week, 2 times with my wife, 1 time alone. Lol.

I suggest maybe split a large pie with half just red sauce and half with both red and cheese with whatever toppings you guys like on the whole pie to have some variety. Divine.

My personal choice is pretty vanilla as I like to keep things simple. Pepperoni and mushrooms on whole pie. Half red, half red /w cheese.

MmMm MmMm! Fluffy awesomeness with slight burnt bottom. *faints with iems on*


----------



## Sifo

Flying in tomorrow and need to kill some time, oh what to do. Booked extra days to hang around the city since it's been 2 years


----------



## ESL-1

earmonger said:


> That's Lombardi's and it's on Spring Street and Mulberry.  Long lines always -- however, PRO TIP: you can call and order a takeout pie and pick it up without the line, or get it delivered to an address in Little Italy/Nolita/Chinatown/Soho.
> 
> But a few years ago they jacked up their prices by making the pies MUCH smaller, and they were always expensive even before that.  I no longer think it's worth it -- not with Nolita Pizza a few blocks away on Kenmare Street.


Thanks for the update and corrections, I guess it’s been long enough to cloud my memory.  In my defense I usually had as delivered to a friend who lived on 14th.

Sorry to hear but not really surprised.  There are two good ones in Bay Ridge Brooklyn so convenient for me. 🍕🍕🍕



F208Frank said:


> This 1000 percent. Local here as well. I have seen people visit NY eating a "NY slice" from a crappy spot and post photos on social media. Truly dot dot dot material. There is no such thing as a "NY slice" imo, there is in my eyes just good pizza or bad pizza.
> 
> Partial to why living in NY is great for me is because of easy access to Julianas.
> 
> ...


Let’s not forget NY bagels, great ones around the city.  

I had friends in Virginia who would look forward to me bringing down a couple of dozen whenever I came down.  Same day service, I drove fast.


----------



## Dellwolf

ESL-1 said:


> Let’s not forget NY bagels, great ones around the city.
> 
> I had friends in Virginia who would look forward to me bringing down a couple of dozen whenever I came down.  Same day service, I drove fast.


We're going to end up with 10 pages about bagels in this thread now just like after pizza was mentioned once, but I can't lie I'd definitely like some recommendations for bagel places.


----------



## NovaFlyer

Sifo said:


> Flying in tomorrow and need to kill some time, oh what to do. Booked extra days to hang around the city since it's been 2 years


Visit Audio 46, not too far from the hotel (about a 1/4 mile); and / or visit B&H Photo, a block from Penn Station.


----------



## Dellwolf

NovaFlyer said:


> Visit Audio 46, not too far from the hotel (about a 1/4 mile); and / or visit B&H Photo, a block from Penn Station.


I plan to go by both of those places at some point Friday after I get in.


----------



## ipaddy

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> A slice of pizza will do it for me.


There's budget pizza for $1 a slice on the SW corner of 34th Street and 8th Avenue, for those who also do budget IEM's.



Frankie D said:


> Lugers is a bit overrated and they do not take credit cards.  You can try Del Friscos for a great steak in Manhattan. There are many other places as well.


How does a famous restaurant not take credit cards?

Do they expect tourists to walk around with $300+ for a family dinner?



szore said:


> Queens has the greatest diversity of any city in the world.


After Adorama, B&H is my favorite store.

FWIW, one should note that B&H has a number of rows of headphones, cheap to expensive, that are hanging and plugged in, that one can try out without having to communicate with a human bean.


----------



## warrenpchi

Swinging things around to music and gear for a bit... 

I've recently been able to audition the rig that CEntrance + HEDD will be featuring at the show, and it's surprisingly awesome!  Here are some brief impressions from another thread:



Spoiler






warrenpchi said:


> So I'm here listening to the CEntrance + HEDD gear that I mentioned in the CanJam NYC 2022 preview video:
> 
> *CEntrance HiFi-M8 V2 (bass and treble boosts engaged) ▸ 2.5 mm output to 4.4mm input **▸ CEntrance Ampersand (~11:00 volume; high gain) ▸ XLR output ▸ HEDD Audio HEDDPhone*
> 
> ...






I never thought I'd see the day that a HEDDphone would sound this way with portable gear, but I guess there's a first time for everything.  If you get a chance, I'd definitely give this an audition at the show.


----------



## BKJarvis (Feb 24, 2022)

ipaddy said:


> After Adorama, B&H is my favorite store.
> 
> FWIW, one should note that B&H has a number of rows of headphones, cheap to expensive, that are hanging and plugged in, that one can try out without having to communicate with a human bean.


They don't care about tourist lol. They cater to people that do have $300 in their pockets. And their business model has made them alot of money over the years. I'm 99% they are mob affiliated lol. It really is fascinating. They don't even take electronic reservations. When you call to make a reservation they write it down on a 5ft by 5ft paper for the week. Everything is 100% off the books.


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

ipaddy said:


> There's budget pizza for $1 a slice on the SW corner of 34th Street and 8th Avenue, for those who also do budget IEM's.


I went there once a couple years ago.  The line for that place was huge.  The Pizza was so-so.

When I went to grad school in New York in the late 80s, I would commute via Jersey transit to New York through Penn Station.  Back then, a big slice and a coke was $1.    Subway token was $1.    Tunnel and bridge toll was $4.


----------



## goldwerger

Sorry if I missed the answer to that earlier, but is there an online/digital map of the exhibitors and private rooms for some advance planning?


----------



## szore

ipaddy said:


> After Adorama, B&H is my favorite store.
> 
> FWIW, one should note that B&H has a number of rows of headphones, cheap to expensive, that are hanging and plugged in, that one can try out without having to communicate with a human bean.


Not really expensive, lotta crap hanging on that wall.

Adorama I keep forgetting to go there


----------



## goldwerger

szore said:


> Adorama I keep forgetting to go there


Was there couple of months ago. so fresh update is currently selection is limited but very easily accessible for self serve. Most Hifiman (up to 1KSE), which is nice. AKGs I think, and otherwise more studio oriented.

Audio46 is my top recommendation for quiet and immersive listening to wide selection of brands up to TOTL (will have 60-70% of what you’ll look for to demo).


----------



## szore

goldwerger said:


> Was there couple of months ago. so fresh update is currently selection is limited but very easily accessible for self serve. Most Hifiman (up to 1KSE), which is nice. AKGs I think, and otherwise more studio oriented.
> 
> Audio46 is my top recommendation for quiet and immersive listening to wide selection of brands up to TOTL (will have 60-70% of what you’ll look for to demo).


Yeah I'm in there all the time


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

ipaddy said:


> How does a famous restaurant not take credit cards?
> 
> Do they expect tourists to walk around with $300+ for a family dinner?


$500 if you drink… not that it’s any better but I’m almost positive they will take a debit card so you don’t have to carry cash.


----------



## Zachik

Any idea what is the temperature in the Head-Fi area?
I am packing right now, and knowing it is COLD outside, no idea whether or not T shirts would enough for the show floor area...


----------



## warrenpchi (Feb 24, 2022)

Marriott Times Square tends to be a little cooler than most.  T-shirts are still fine in most cases, but I'll probably be wearing a hoodie.

EDIT:  Since you were there, it's like the temperature of the Atrium area at RMAF.


----------



## Sifo

Depends where you're from right? I flew down and find it quite warm 😅

Just landed too


----------



## Frankie D

ipaddy said:


> How does a famous restaurant not take credit cards?
> 
> Do they expect tourists to walk around with $300+ for a family dinner?


They are obviously hiding some cash.  But don’t sweat it, go to Del Frisco’s and eat even better quality meat.  There are also the other places mentioned which are terrific ( no lack of great steak restaurants in NYC! ).  I enjoy every one of them.  And if you really want the Luger meat, go to Wolfgang’s which uses the same meat distributor ( bacon and all) and they take credit cards.  Enjoy.


----------



## Zachik

warrenpchi said:


> Marriott Times Square tends to be a little cooler than most.  T-shirts are still fine in most cases, but I'll probably be wearing a hoodie.
> 
> EDIT:  Since you were there, it's like the temperature of the Atrium area at RMAF.


Warren, it's not like I actually remember... but I think I was comfortable with a T shirt. 
Thanks!



Sifo said:


> Depends where you're from right? I flew down and find it quite warm 😅
> 
> Just landed too


Haha. Good point. 
I am flying on a red-eye tonight, arriving tomorrow at 8am. *I wonder if anyone attending CanJam will be on my flight tonight (out of SFO)...*


----------



## goldwerger

Frankie D said:


> They are obviously hiding some cash.  But don’t sweat it, go to Del Frisco’s and eat even better quality meat.  There are also the other places mentioned which are terrific ( no lack of great steak restaurants in NYC! ).  I enjoy every one of them.  And if you really want the Luger meat, go to Wolfgang’s which uses the same meat distributor ( bacon and all) and they take credit cards.  Enjoy.


Right, it’s been a few years since I’ve been there, but Wolfgang is relative close (Park and 33) and has its own unique ambiance as it used to be a subway stations years ago (if I recall) so the arched ceilings have an old-world unique vibe. Person who started this restaurant was head waiter of Peter Lugat and took all the secrets (recipe, meat source and treatment, etc). Was huge in press 15 years ago or so big fight etc. TLDR it’s same, slightly more user friendly and near by. Acoustics are so so for quiet chat, but good enough. It’s also an experience.

This is my first time at CanJam. Hope to meet you guys and get to know. If there’s any head-fo get togethers Saturday morning or evening pls share. Otherwise, see you soon!
Eyal


----------



## Relaxasaurus (Feb 24, 2022)

goldwerger said:


> This is my first time at CanJam. Hope to meet you guys and get to know. If there’s any head-fo get togethers Saturday morning or evening pls share. Otherwise, see you soon!
> Eyal



I wish I still had my old apt in Hell's Kitchen to host some kind of after party, and possibly get some sound impressions on the differences between these


----------



## goldwerger

Relaxasaurus said:


> I wish I still had my old apt in Hell's Kitchen to host some kind of after party, and possibly get some sound impressions on the differences between these


Have couple of custom switch boxes from Bryan myself  great gear man!


----------



## Makiah S

Hey everyone! Exciting news, we are partnering with RAAL-Requisite to help them introduce the *VM-1A Varible Mode Vacuum Tube Ribbon Headphone Amplifier* during CanJam NY 2022! Touted as the definitive flagship amplifier for the SR-1A capable of operating in Ultralinear, Triode or Pentode mode, the VM-1A is finally here in full working order. Be sure to stop by our table if you want to hear this brand new and one of a kind system!


----------



## ipaddy

Dellwolf said:


> I plan to go by both of those places at some point Friday after I get in.


Better make it Sunday for B&H if you are getting in late. B&H closes early afternoon on Friday.



BKJarvis said:


> They don't care about tourist lol. They cater to people that do have $300 in their pockets. And their business model has made them alot of money over the years. I'm 99% they are mob affiliated lol. It really is fascinating. They don't even take electronic reservations. When you call to make a reservation they write it down on a 5ft by 5ft paper for the week. Everything is 100% off the books.


Good God, man. What are you talking about? Making a reservation to walk into the store and put on a headphone that's on a stand?



szore said:


> Not really expensive, lotta crap hanging on that wall.


Well, that's certainly true.


----------



## BKJarvis (Feb 24, 2022)

ipaddy said:


> Good God, man. What are you talking about? Making a reservation to walk into the store and put on a headphone that's on a stand?




I see it now. I clipped the wrong post. My comment is regarding Luger's cash only comment you made.


----------



## ipaddy

BKJarvis said:


> I see it now. I clipped the wrong post. My comment is regarding Luger's cash only comment you made.


That's funny. And I certainly should have realized that.

I have tickets for both days. But something else is drawing my attention the first day. Will I really not be able to see everything if I come only on one day, Sunday?


----------



## Niyologist

I got my tickets. Looking forward to getting a good replacement cable for my Penon Audio Volt.


----------



## szore

ipaddy said:


> I have tickets for both days. But something else is drawing my attention the first day. Will I really not be able to see everything if I come only on one day, Sunday?


Make a list of what you want to see and prioritize it.


----------



## joe

szore said:


> Make a list of what you want to see and prioritize it.


It all depends how much time you spend listening, and how long you might have to wait due to others wanting to listen to the same gear.


----------



## Zachik

ipaddy said:


> I have tickets for both days. But something else is drawing my attention the first day. Will I really not be able to see everything if I come only on one day, Sunday?


It's like asking whether you really need more than 1 day at the Louvre... 
(BTW, for me it was more than enough at the Louvre, but not nearly enough at CanJam)


----------



## Evshrug

qboogie said:


> Will there be anyone walking around with a soundproof box to insert your head into so that you block out showfloor noise?


How about true wireless earplugs with ANC and music 😉


----------



## buke9

Evshrug said:


> How about true wireless earplugs with ANC and music 😉


Definitely going to give them a listen myself.

Always forget something but packed up for a early flight out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Evshrug

ipaddy said:


> I have tickets for both days. But something else is drawing my attention the first day. Will I really not be able to see everything if I come only on one day, Sunday?


Ideally, you’d spend part of each day at the show… too much time auditioning gear, and your ears start to become fatigued and your brain starts normalizing the sounds. Come just one day to the “candy store,” and you’ll feel too pressured to take the quick “taste test” that might leave you biased towards more extreme colorations. Also, Sunday is a shorter day, so if you come after lunch you only have a little time before the vendors are itching to pack up.

Besides, the real fun and best part about CanJams is actually meeting some of the people behind the online avatars, making friends and memories, and being able to talk to the vendors and engineers like you can’t do on Amazon. New York City in particular is “a lot,” with tons to see and do everywhere you turn. I’m a big believer in making friends and scoping out the scene on Saturday, taking a break, meeting up for a meal and strategy session, and then do the more critical listening on Sunday… and celebrating your loot/opinions/new friends at an event!


----------



## qboogie

ipaddy said:


> There's budget pizza for $1 a slice on the SW corner of 34th Street and 8th Avenue, for those who also do budget IEM's.
> 
> 
> How does a famous restaurant not take credit cards?
> ...


I thought "human bean" was a cute typo and then I realized it most def is not a typo


----------



## joe

Okay, who’s even more hyped for CanJam now?


----------



## goldwerger

*Just occured to mine that Roon is not an exhibitor - given they are NYC based, seems like a real miss, isn’t it?*


----------



## szore

joe said:


> Okay, who’s even more hyped for CanJam now?


I'm so down for this...


----------



## Uncle00Jesse

goldwerger said:


> *Just occured to mine that Roon is not an exhibitor - given they are NYC based, seems like a real miss, isn’t it?*


I agree but I think they’ll have some sort of representation at the Qobuz booth. Also the summary for the streaming seminar mentions Roon. Another thing too, with their product based solely on a network, crappy hotel Wi-Fi isn’t the best venue to show it off.


----------



## Johnnynono57

Anybody walking over to B&H do yourself a favor and grab a slice from NY Pizza Suprema… one of the originals and best in NYC. I work right near there and a bunch of us are there all the time. Regular slice, fra Diavlo slice, meat lovers… can’t go wrong with anything they have!


----------



## NovaFlyer

buke9 said:


> Always forget something but packed up for a early flight out tomorrow morning.


ID and credit card is all that's needed.  Anything else isn't required or you can just buy in NYC


----------



## ralphp@optonline

goldwerger said:


> *Just occured to mine that Roon is not an exhibitor - given they are NYC based, seems like a real miss, isn’t it?*


I'm a little puzzled about that as well however since Roon refuses to go mobile then the headphone market isn't on their radar.


----------



## Zachik

Anyone game for lunch today?


----------



## goldwerger

ralphp@optonline said:


> I'm a little puzzled about that as well however since Roon refuses to go mobile then the headphone market isn't on their radar.


Still holding my breath for Roon mobile… I’m lightheaded..


----------



## buke9

NovaFlyer said:


> ID and credit card is all that's needed.  Anything else isn't required or you can just buy in NYC


Forgot my Vaccine card but the wife is going to send a pic of it hope that works for most places.


----------



## fuhransahis

jwbrent said:


> That new Woo headphone amp/preamp looks gorgeous!


Which one?


----------



## buke9

fuhransahis said:


> Which one?


I believe they are talking about the new WA 23


----------



## joe

buke9 said:


> Forgot my Vaccine card but the wife is going to send a pic of it hope that works for most places.


So far, in my experience, the pic works. Your miles may vary.


----------



## dougms3

joe said:


> So far, in my experience, the pic works. Your miles may vary.


Is a vaccine card required to enter ?


----------



## BKJarvis (Feb 25, 2022)

dougms3 said:


> Is a vaccine card required to enter ?


Full proof of vaccination is required. And that's for almost any indoor dining or event in NYC.

Our guidelines will require all CanJam NYC 2022 attendees, exhibitors, and staff to show proof of full vaccination in order to attend CanJam NYC. The New York Marriott Marquis has implemented a procedure where hotel staff will be checking CanJam attendees' proof of vaccination on the 3rd floor, and issuing bracelets upon completion of the check. CanJam attendees will then be able to proceed to the 6th floor to check in at the CanJam NYC Registration Desk. The wearing of masks is now optional, as the New York Marriott Marquis recently lifted its mask requirement for vaccinated hotel guests and event attendees.


----------



## szore

buke9 said:


> Forgot my Vaccine card but the wife is going to send a pic of it hope that works for most places.


You should be ok


----------



## pkcpga

buke9 said:


> Forgot my Vaccine card but the wife is going to send a pic of it hope that works for most places.


If you have an iPhone, you can download the card to your wallet and that creates a QR code that even airports internationally accept.


----------



## benjifx19

My first CANJAM i am so excited it's not even funny

Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## joe

*Mod note:* removed a couple posts. Let’s stay on CanJam, and keep the politics out. Thanks.


----------



## buke9

pkcpga said:


> If you have an iPhone, you can download the card to your wallet and that creates a QR code that even airports internationally accept.


So a pic is all I need awesome.


----------



## pkcpga

buke9 said:


> So a pic is all I need awesome.


For the Apple wallet you pull it up from whatever company’s site administered your shot which you can get from your card or cards picture.  Then most sites have a link to add to your digital wallet, CVS, Walmart, my states site, Walgreens, etc.  Just need to sign in to the website of wherever you got your shot and you’ll either need your name/DOB/date of first shot or shot batch number on your card to download it.  It’s very convenient to have with so many places requiring you to show your card now.


----------



## goldwerger

buke9 said:


> Forgot my Vaccine card but the wife is going to send a pic of it hope that works for most places.


Just download the NY Covid Safe mobile app, you can put the picture of your vaccination card there - it’s accepted everywhere in NYC, that’s all you’ll need in town


----------



## Dellwolf

Just in case anyone may be interested, I will be in the lobby (8th floor) of the Marriott Marquis with the full line up from Empire Ears for the next hour or two. Anyone and everyone is welcome to join me!


----------



## szore

Dellwolf said:


> Just in case anyone may be interested, I will be in the lobby (8th floor) of the Marriott Marquis with the full line up from Empire Ears for the next hour or two. Anyone and everyone is welcome to join me!


ARRggh I'm at work in Brooklyn....


----------



## davidmthekidd

Any issues if I bring my own dap and headphone to test other items on site?


----------



## Dellwolf

davidmthekidd said:


> Any issues if I bring my own dap and headphone to test other items on site?


Nope, not a problem.



davidmthekidd said:


> Any issues if I bring my own dap and headphone to test other items on site?


I'm next to the entrance of the Marriott club btw. Just look for the hat and the beard.


----------



## Sifo

In Chinatown today unfortunately, will see everyone tomorrow


----------



## pkcpga

Was supposed to be driving down from Boston to NYC tonight after kids get out of school, but Mother Nature decided to bless us with a foot of snow.  Hopefully I can drive tomorrow and at least attend Sunday.


----------



## msing539

So... do we just pair up when we get there or should I bring a friend?​


----------



## ku1185

I haven't been to many places in NYC since the pandemic, but I think I was only asked to show proof of vaccination once. I just showed a photo I took of the vaccination card and all was good.


----------



## m8o (Feb 25, 2022)

I live here and we go out a fair amount.  I would put it this way...

- the 'higher-end' the place the more likely they will be to enforce the special protocols; but always exceptions to any rule.
- fast casual (counter order but food is cooked fresh and you seat yourself, no wait-staff for  table service) won't ask for vaccination status if you order and leave (takeout).  But they are required to if you sit down and eat-in, and have asked me for it every time.
- many (most?) 'fast food' joints (by that I mean McDonald's Wendy's, taco bell, etc) have indoor seating taped off.  So you don't have to show vaccination status.  If they do have indoor seating, they should ask for it, but don't always.

All out of towners should also be aware that masks are required on buses and subways.  That requirement has not been lifted.


----------



## m8o

pkcpga said:


> Was supposed to be driving down from Boston to NYC tonight after kids get out of school, but Mother Nature decided to bless us with a foot of snow.  Hopefully I can drive tomorrow and at least attend Sunday.



But yous-guise are pros at driving in that.


----------



## pkcpga

m8o said:


> But yous-guise are pros at driving in that.


I’m a NYer living mostly in Mass for a few years now but still not a New England driver and won’t get rid of my place in nyc.  Boston has the same Vaccine requirements as NYC, I find most places in NYC and Boston ask for your card, usually a glance but they do ask.  I noticed more places in Mass still require masks even though the state lifted its requirements also with exception of trains/buses/subways/cabs/planes those are still all mask mandatory.  Went to Florida recently that feels like the Wild West compared to the northeast.  No masks on airport transport buses, no limiting of people, everyone packed in and unmasked, seemed strange after living with masks and some spacing for so long.


----------



## third_eye

ampsandsound10% of all productsAtlas Cables10% off Atlas CablesAudio 46Visit booth for a selection of 20% show specialsCEntrance20% off of HiFI-M8 and Ampersand at the showDUNUZEN PRO: Retail $899.99 -----> $720 (~20% off)FALCON PRO: Retail $219.99 -----> $175 (~20% off)EST 112: Retail $489.99 -----> $369 (~25% off)TITAN S: Retail $79.99 -----> $60 (~25% off)DUW-03: Retail $199.99 -----> $160 (~20% off)HULK PRO: Retail $359.99 -----> $270 (~25% off)Ferrum Audio10% off Ferrum AudiogrellaudioVisit booth for a chance to win one of (3) TWS1x prizes.InEarVisit booth to enter a drawing to win a PP8 Custom in matte black with IE laster engraving.LInsoul AudioVisit booth to get a $30 discount voucher for the LINSOUL websiteMetal Magic Research15% off for CIEMs and UIEMsMeze AudioCanJam NYC 2022 Show Special 2/25-2/28 Get a free upgrade cable of your choice with every Empyrean purchase from an authorized Meze Audio US dealer! Contact your local store for details.Mytek AudioVisit booth for a selection of show specials.Noble Audio20% off all IEMs and TWSVanaVisit the Vana booth for a chance to win: (1) Zeno headphone upgrade cable, 2m length, by Atlas Cables of Scotland, configured for the winner’s headphones & amp. Retail value ~ $510 (single) / $625 (balanced)


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Anyone in the Marriott now?   I am getting a burger in the Broadway lounge.    I asked the host and he said the buffet is open and is $37.   Good use of the $30 resort fee credit


----------



## solstice15

Sorry if this has been answered already, but where precisely I'm the marriot is the event? I arrived earlier today and realized just how big this place is


----------



## joe

solstice15 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but where precisely I'm the marriot is the event? I arrived earlier today and realized just how big this place is


Sixth floor - Broadway Ballroom


----------



## Ordeith

Planned on getting there early tomorrow but can tell my body needs to sleep in.

Making my "list" and checking it twice though. Tee hee


----------



## BKJarvis

Would anyone be willing to share there list of top 5 things they want to try. 

Maybe even per category like 
Top 5= IEM
Top 5= Cans
Top 5 DAC/amps
Ect


----------



## joe

SOOOOOOOOOOON.


----------



## szore (Feb 25, 2022)

BKJarvis said:


> Would anyone be willing to share there list of top 5 things they want to try.
> 
> Maybe even per category like
> Top 5= IEM
> ...


for me i want to hear Abyss, Stax, Headfiman and Audyze, dan clarck, Meza liric headphones, IEM, I want to hear all the Unique Melody stuff, the Empire Ears stuff, the Monarch Mkii.  The luxury precision r2r, the shanling M9 DAP...all effect audio and pwaudio high end cables...and I want to hear all the tube amps like woo and caiyan...I'll be bringing my 2C..., oh and the raal ribbon headphone if its there somewhere...


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Looking at the downloaded ticket pdf and there is no barcode. It looks fairly simple, does this match everyone else's ticket?


----------



## talan7

I purchased my ticket last year but never received a download link for my ticket. I received a confirmation of payment though.


----------



## goldwerger

Relaxasaurus said:


> Looking at the downloaded ticket pdf and there is no barcode. It looks fairly simple, does this match everyone else's ticket?


same here. i think that's it..


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Ok thanks all. It feels like an eternity since last CJ but now that I think about it I think they check your name at the door 👍


----------



## m8o (Feb 26, 2022)

Huh?  I have a 2D barcode.  I got a "Thanks for shopping with us" page when I bought the ticket.  It has a "Tickets" table.  In that table is a column called "Ticket Code". Which has the 2D barcode.  I printed that to a PDF.

p.s. I was never emailed a ticket in PDF or other.  Glad I printed the purchase confirmation page.  Else I'd be like, "err, What now?".


----------



## goldwerger

m8o said:


> Huh?  I have a 2D barcode.  I got a "Thanks for shopping with us" page when I bought the ticket.  It has a "Tickets" table.  In that table is a column called "Ticket Code". Which has the 2D barcode.  I printed that to a PDF.
> 
> p.s. I was never emailed a ticket in PDF or other.  Glad I printed the purchase confirmation page.  Else I'd be like, "err, What now?".


Strange, no barcode on my ticket, just my name


----------



## joe

talan7 said:


> I purchased my ticket last year but never received a download link for my ticket. I received a confirmation of payment though.


PM @third_eye and he’ll get you sorted.


----------



## third_eye

goldwerger said:


> Strange, no barcode on my ticket, just my name



We've implemented a new ticket that has a barcode on it.....tickets purchased earlier would not have the barcode. All ticketed attendees are in our system and we'll be able to look you up and check you in. Please PM me directly with any other ticket issues. See everyone soon!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Well.   It is 12:30 am and I am hungry again.    It's New York City, it is 27 degrees outside.  I need to find me a slice of pizza.     Gotta do it in the City that never sleeps.


----------



## Cactopus

I have a question as a newbie who's attending for the first time this year.
If I'm bringing my own headphones to test amps etc. and A/B-ing against other cans, is it weird to walk around with their large cases (the LCD-5s for example)? Or is there a place to temporarily store them, and how are our fellow veterans dealing with taking their favorite headphones with them?

Thx!


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Cactopus said:


> I have a question as a newbie who's attending for the first time this year.
> If I'm bringing my own headphones to test amps etc. and A/B-ing against other cans, is it weird to walk around with their large cases (the LCD-5s for example)? Or is there a place to temporarily store them, and how are our fellow veterans dealing with taking their favorite headphones with them?
> 
> Thx!


I carry all of my gear in my back pack.   I bring down to the show floor as much as my back pack will hold and then swap out other stuff later if I have too much.

People will be bringing their pelican cases with them.  You won't be out of place doing it.  In fact, you will be the cool guy carrying it.


----------



## Cactopus

solstice15 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but where precisely I'm the marriot is the event? I arrived earlier today and realized just how big this place is





third_eye said:


> staff will be checking CanJam attendees' proof of vaccination on the 3rd floor, and issuing bracelets upon completion of the check. CanJam attendees will then proceed to the 6th floor to check in at the CanJam NYC Registration Desk.





HiFiHawaii808 said:


> I carry all of my gear in my back pack.   I bring down to the show floor as much as my back pack will hold and then swap out other stuff later if I have too much.
> 
> People will be bringing their pelican cases with them.  You won't be out of place doing it.  In fact, you will be the cool guy carrying it.


Thanks!

I also modded my HD800S with the HD820 pads (_mostly due to comfort reasons, it was a day-long painful process and included the noble sacrifice of a set of third party pads for their mechanisms_) so I'll be bringing that with me as well and hopefully compare with an unmodded pair, as the third party mechanism fits extremely tight and can tear the faceplate right off, and I cannot a/b them as swapping them takes more than 10 minutes at a time.

Hopefully my backpack has room for both lol


----------



## HiFiHawaii808

Got my slices.   1:15 am.   Went to Carve Sandwiches which is on 47th St and 8th Ave.  It's my go to when I stay at the Marriott Marquis.  Glad to see it made it.   It was packed tonight.   Feels like NYC is heading back to normal.    Nothing in the world like eating NY Pizza after midnight while listening to Maroon 5.


----------



## Makiah S

HiFiHawaii808 said:


> Got my slices.   1:15 am.   Went to Carve Sandwiches which is on 47th St and 8th Ave.  It's my go to when I stay at the Marriott Marquis.  Glad to see it made it.   It was packed tonight.   Feels like NYC is heading back to normal.    Nothing in the world like eating NY Pizza after midnight while listening to Maroon 5.


Tommorow night you gatta try Joe's, their pizza was legendary! The question tho is what Maroon 5 Song or Album was on your playlist tonight haha

I'll drop some teaser shots from my evening as well! Most impressive for me was the Mytek Empire with the Utopia, but equally as seductive was the Border Patrol DAC with our HeadAmp GS-X Mini. I swear putting a well designed tube DAC behind our lil Class A power house always seems to just elevate it that much more, it was really quite difficult for me to step away and stop listening tonight!! Can't wait to hear everyone's thoughts tommorow on both!!!!


----------



## ralphp@optonline

Chilling on NJ Transit heading to Penn Station. Listening to Marta Sanchez's new release SAAM. Absolutely fantastic. 
Will be at CanJam by 9am to pickup my badge and t-shirt. Manning the registration desk from 2 to 6 this afternoon.
If you need a break from all that auditioning stop by and say hello. Hopefully I will be able to stream the NY Rangers game on my iPad


----------



## bozebuttons

heading out soon driving in See you there


----------



## HiFiHawaii808 (Feb 26, 2022)

Makiah S said:


> Tommorow night you gatta try Joe's, their pizza was legendary! The question tho is what Maroon 5 Song or Album was on your playlist tonight haha


I had my Maroon 5 playlist on.    It starts with Sugar, then Girls Like You, then What Lover's do....

I'll have to try Joe's.   I'll admit that I've never been there.


----------



## Abyss Headphones

Abyss will be in the Woo Audio quiet room. Stop by for a listen to some tube goodness.
 dCS will also have Abyss and a basket of Bartoks in their quiet room to listen to, top shelf solid state for sure.
 We’ll miss you guys this show, see you next time, enjoy the music!😃


----------



## F208Frank

Doo doo doo.... on subway ride to can jam!

Got here early, breakfast level 8.


----------



## fiiom11pro

here now. see you all gears 



Abyss Headphones said:


> Abyss will be in the Woo Audio quiet room. Stop by for a listen to some tube goodness.
> dCS will also have Abyss and a basket of Bartoks in their quiet room to listen to, top shelf solid state for sure.
> We’ll miss you guys this show, see you next time, enjoy the music!😃


this makes me smile.  definitely worth my time auditioning...


----------



## Sifo

I'm ready to head on over too but I'm staying around the corner so a bit early. can't wait


----------



## goldwerger

On my way.. 😁


----------



## fiiom11pro

here now... i mean hear now


----------



## carlosgab

Photos please!


----------



## msing539

3rd floor for vaccine bracelet before registration


----------



## ufospls2

Have good time you lot. Looking forward to impressions, wish I could be there IRL.


----------



## AxelCloris

Hey everyone, the CanJam NYC 2022 Impressions thread is live! Share your listening impressions, gear highlights, favorite weekend stories, and more in this thread. https://www.head-fi.org/threads/canjam-nyc-2022-impressions-thread-february-26-27-2022.962301/


----------

